# UCLA 2010



## bornfromcelluloid (Jan 29, 2010)

People wake up! Who applied? I turned in my application yesterday. Let's talk


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 1, 2010)

I turned it in on the 19th. Do you know if they supposed to send us a confirmation receipt? 

These next few months are going to be so nerve wrecking! First we have to get offered an interview, then we have to ace it!   

I'm transferring from a local community college in LA, what school you transferring from?

Good luck


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 1, 2010)

Yay! I called the day it was due, the 29th, and they said they were still processing apps... they told me they'd email us if any parts are missing.

I'm applying from out-of-state, I'm currently in upstate New York enjoying massive snowfall and gusting winds.

Is it the end of March we'll be hearing if we get an interview or not? I'm going to go completely insane until I hear something back

What'd you turn in for your creative writing?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks!

>Is it the end of March we'll be hearing if we get an interview or not? I'm going to go completely insane until I hear something back

I have no idea. I've heard end of March, but possibly as late as mid-April. 

>What'd you turn in for your creative writing?

I turned in an 'excerpt' from one of my scripts. I attached some photos to the sides for some "visual" effect since we can't send DVD's, unfortunately. That five-page limit is insane!

How about you? 

For the critical analysis essay, I did it on "Taxi Driver."


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 2, 2010)

That long wait to hear about in interview is going to be pretty deathly.

I also used an excerpt from a script, the five page limit is insane! I was having a harder time keeping the personal and  critical down in page length though

I did my critical on "Daughters of the Dust"

I've been worrying about this application for sooo long. I can't believe how long this process is. Did you apply to any other schools?


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 2, 2010)

>I was having a harder time keeping the personal and critical down in page length though

Lol, me too. I ended up "tweaking" the margins a little. It said 12pt font, but it didn't say "one-inch margins" 

>Did you apply to any other schools?

Yeah. I'm a California guy so I went crazy, lol; I applied to 8 schools in CA.

UC Los Angeles
UC Santa Barbara
UC San Diego
UC Berkeley
---
Cal State Los Angeles - Accepted
Cal State San Francisco - Accepted
Cal State Long Beach  
Cal State San Diego

My top school is UCLA, but Long Beach and San Diego is quite nice and _cheap_. 

As for out-of-state, I'm considering NYU(are you, btw?), Northwestern, and Boston University.

I'm surprised there's no one else posting here.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think UCLA interviews start getting notified late Feb/early March.  Then through March they decide and you hear late march/early April.  I think.  Based on last year that's what happened.


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 2, 2010)

> Based on last year that's what happened.



How was the interview process? Did you get accepted?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 3, 2010)

Eight! That's so much work, good job! I only applied to UCLA.. if it doesn't work out then I'm going to finish out my current school and see what's up when I'm done. I want to make sure if I'm flying across the country for school I'm going to love the program I'm in and UCLA just fits what I'm looking for.

I'm surprised no one else who applied is posting here too, in the older forums people went nuts over the UCLA undergrad. It seems like generally the only people alive on this forum are grad students


That timeline sounds sounds soooo much nicer for the interview! The application scares me.. it says something about not hearing a final decision until July


Oquendo- are you working on applying for scholarships?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Oquendo, I didn't get an interview.  Got rejected.  This is based on friends who did get an interview and one friend of mine (from my home in MI) who got in.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you hear that you didn't get in around the same time as your friends who got the interview?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Not really...it was a few weeks after I heard about them getting interviews.  It was on March 20, 2009 (Friday night at 11 PM--good timing, right?) that they sent me the e-mail that said a decision has been made.  It was cold and heartless. lol  Here's what it said:

Dear Applicant:

A decision has been made on your application for Film and Television for
Fall 2009.

If you have not already done so, please log in at the following link to
check your decision status:

https://www.gradadmissions.ucla.edu/newapp/ and select Decision Status at
the bottom of the page

If you have any questions about the decision, please contact your
department directly at:

Film and Television
103E East Melnitz
Box 951622
Los Angeles, CA 90095-1622
info@tft.ucla.edu
(310) 206-8441


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 3, 2010)

> Oquendo- are you working on applying for scholarships?



Yeah, but I'm not sure if they will transfer to my college of FALL 2010. I did do my FAFSA, though, as well as the scholarships offered on the UC application.


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Not really...it was a few weeks after I heard about them getting interviews.  It was on March 20, 2009 (Friday night at 11 PM--good timing, right?) that they sent me the e-mail that said a decision has been made.



You applied Graduate or Undergrad?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Graduate MFA in Screenwriting.


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Graduate MFA in Screenwriting.



I guess the undergraduates must be later since I've never heard of undergraduate TFT getting called as early as late February. After searching pages upon pages of UCLA TFT, the undergraduate calling has to be during mid-March - April.

Are you going to the Pasadena School of Art and Design?


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Christah, 

Did you by any chance get a UCLA ID# for admission login? I didn't get one, but wasn't sure if they even sent one out to applicants.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 3, 2010)

Neville26- That email is cruel. I hope March 20th isn't ruined for you forever

Oquendo- I got an application ID number... but that's it. I hope we'll be getting some kind of conformation soon, that would be nice. Have you ever gotten a tour of the school? I hear a lot of nice things about California, I'm itching to leave the east coast


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, thanks for your empathy Christah.  I think the most depressing thing about it was I read it at midnight on a Friday (just an hour after it was sent).  "Call UCLA if you have questions."  Yeah, that wasn't gonna happen.  But oh well.  I'm a big boy.  I'm over it now and stronger this year to take on apps because of it.  Here we go...


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 3, 2010)

> Oquendo- I got an application ID number... but that's it. I hope we'll be getting some kind of conformation soon, that would be nice. Have you ever gotten a tour of the school?



Yeah, I took a tour in November. It was smaller than expected and UCLA is definitely living off their reputation of Coppola, Payne, and possibly Morrison, since they name-dropped profusely during the tour. Also, the facility seemed much older than USC's and Chapman's(which is very impressive). I'm not too worried about technological advancements, though, since technology is nothing w/o creativity.

And I love the atmosphere of UCLA(Westwood is so beautiful), the diversity, and specifically with the film department, their Theater/TV/Film classes work together cohesively. The classes are extremely small, which makes the school seem much more intimate, and almost every week a director/producer will screen and talk about their film. 

Not to mention, they are literally 5 minutes away from studios for networking and internships(which I'm told, are guaranteed). They also have an extensive library of 35mm prints of classic films that I would check out religiously  

>I hear a lot of nice things about California, I'm itching to leave the east coast

Lol. The weather and atmosphere is really nice here. People are very laid-back and beach is close by. But I've been to New York and really enjoyed my stay there as well.

Btw, what college in New York are you from? I had a friend in New York who lived in Yonkers and a family friend who was from Buffalo. I think my friend goes to some SUNY school.

And are you applying to NYU?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 3, 2010)

Ughhhh, every time I hear about it I want to just be there like crazyyyy. The program sounds sooooo amazing. I'd really like to work with a small group of other students and be in a community that actually appreciates filmmaking.

I'm currently going to a SUNY school a couple of hours from Buffalo. I'm not applying to NYU because I want to be in a small program... my advisor says the undergrad program is huge.

New York is nice, but when you've been trapped here for your whole life it starts to feel restricting. I've only ever been to the city once and I'm ready for a complete change!

Sounds like you love where you live, I'm so jealous you're already there


and, Neville26, it's nice to see you've held your head high, you're givin me strengthh


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 4, 2010)

So you're applying to undergrad programs Christah?  Is that right?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, the undergrad program. I'm so ready to go right now, I hope I don't have to wait two more years for grad school

Did you say that you're reapplying for the fall?


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 9, 2010)

sup guys, been creeping on this for a while so i thought id jump in. applied as a transfer for ucla film pro. & usc critical studies, and hit up all the same schools as u oquendo including santa cruz, got into sf state too! i live in the burbs of sf, and state has a legit program. 

i was freaking out too about checking my supplemental materials for ucla cuz the usc one arrived verified on the usps website, but ucla's doesn't? i heard they don't scan em in so thats it doesnt show up, how kind. 

anyone have any dates for when ucla usually starts to notify people??? Best of luck! lets make this ****in happen!


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 9, 2010)

>i was freaking out too about checking my supplemental materials for ucla cuz the usc one arrived verified on the usps website, but ucla's doesn't?

Holy sh1t! I feel a lot better now because that's exactly what happened to me on my supplemental stuff. It didn't show up on the USPS site for UCLA. Fortunately, I paid extra for the confirmation receipt, but I couldn't really tell if it was Erica Flener's initials, or someone else's...Don't worry, you're not alone in this.

>anyone have any dates for when ucla usually starts to notify people??? Best of luck! lets make this ****in happen!

I heard anywhere from Early March to Early April.

>SF STATE

Any elaborations on their program? 

Good luck to you too.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 10, 2010)

>>>SF STATE

Any elaborations on their program?>>> 

-My freshman year at jc, two guys were in my film making class from sf state and had nothing but praise for the program.

they enrolled in jc to grab some extra classes on days they wouldnt have to commute, but from what i've heard the facutly is very knowledgable and you're provided a lot of opportunities to really work a ton with a lot of other kids and access to equipment was a definite. sf has a pretty big independent/art film scene and is not industry oriented, but they said ur still plugged in after you graduate, lots of opportunities to show your work. Probably gonna have to head back down to la after grad. tho if ur goin for hollywood babylon. 

That said, after truding through all these schools for the past year or so, i would still take UCSB and berkeley film studies over sf state.

I firmly believe you will definately get out of the program what you bring to it, either studies or production, and i dont see a big difference between the majors...not at all.

I went down to ucsb for halloween(nuts!) and stayed with some friends and saw the new huge center they built, unreal. very nice. michael douglas donated a huge bit to that sucker and sb has an extensive film community with sb international film festival each year plus all the stars liver their. I've heard they have great networking opportunities and it looks like with that new facility opening with our entering year,u could say wed be in the money. 

i scrolled through some of there classes and they have got some great industry oriented ones like anatomy of hollywood and how to write feedback for scripts, definately a place im thinking about. the school is honestly a hundred yards from the beach...and the women 

Berkeley has got great film studies too, definately theory oriented classes with no industry ones tho  and only a single production and screenwriting class.

Even though, it's still Berkeley! Great artsy community and they have this awesome film and art center at cal, Pacific Film Archive, which shows tons of films daily and is open to the public. i've botten a ticket just to sit in on the classes and you can listen to the prof. explain the film before you watch, cuz thats where they have the screenings, very fun. 

Plus you'd learn so much there, and berkeley is still an unreal name to drop, if you're into playing "lets see whos is bigger". But the learning youd acquire there would definately be unmatched, and that is what you can invest into your storytelling.

Definately a great community to be involved with if your into the arts. Oquendo i saw a little while back u have a 4.0? i'd feel pretty confidant about berk. I've got a 3.74 and am definately hopin it can pull through, it really is a great place.


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 11, 2010)

> I firmly believe you will definately get out of the program what you bring to it, either studies or production, and i dont see a big difference between the majors...not at all.



Really? It's funny because UCLA, CHAPMAN, and USC reps told me that in film studies courses, you don't get too much of a "hands-on" approach; therefore, when you are working on sets upon graduation, you will be inexperienced.

But then again, maybe they were just saying that to boost themselves over other schools. I get what you are saying and I kinda agree. You get what you put in!

>Oquendo i saw a little while back u have a 4.0? i'd feel pretty confidant about berk. I've got a 3.74 and am definately hopin it can pull through, it really is a great place.

Yeah. There's a sick self-congratulatory masturbation side of me that wants me to go to Berkeley just so I could "say" in social interactions that, "I went to Beeerrrkeley...." I mean...come on, it's BERKELEY!

I just got accepted to Long Beach - CSU, although not the film program itself in which they interview as well.  

I'm just so damn antsy because I'm paranoid UCLA didn't get my application or they didn't 'like' my application or they liked it, and called a wrong number or email!!! The list of neuroticism goes on...


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, I'm nervous about the application too. It's weird thinking that at any point in time a group of people could be sitting around judging you.

Do you guys like the critical aspects as much as the production? What'd you put down for "area of interest" on the Questionnaire?

Do you know if finding a job in LA now is as difficult as some people make it out to be?


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 17, 2010)

christah,
I like critical and production aspects both respectively, I would definately say I have learned the most _about_ films though in my critical classes. It definately helps me to understand what makes a great film a great film, and the social/cultural statements attached to each one. I definately like a film that can generate that level of discourse.

On area of interest I checked Documentary, and even called ucla to ask em what that meant, i knew they don't have an entire documentary specific program, but the response i got was "it doesn't hold a lot of weight, and is only a slight indication of the area of focus you may be looking to narrow in on by senior year", the response implied that it didn't really mean _too_ much, no worries there.

I don't know if finding a job is too hard, but then again i can't say I'm working there! My film making teacher told me that even going to programs like UCLA & USC, don't mean jack if you can't create! She insisted that all the opportunities you'll get are gonna come straight from your reel. People wanna see what your capabilities and creativeness a lot more than just where you went to school. 

Her comments gave me a lot of relief in some ways and even more stress. Top notch schools aside, i think all of us have a good idea of a dynamic film and what makes them great, but these schools would be an insane opportunity to associate with like minded individuals and really hone that learning. But still she said all your work and opportunities are really gonna from your real, i see how ucla basically gets u in the door and puts it all there for you, but at the end of the day its still you and your films. 

My friends brother graduated from the program and BU, moved to la, and like a year later, he works on the tonight show w/ conan o'brien. His friend got hired there first as a researcher for the show, finding photos and pop culture references to use on the show, then he got hired. they both ran the tv station at BU, so i don't know if they provided a reel for their posistions or not? i should ask. but i guess knowing the right people helps too! TV is a whole different ball game i hear though, not trying to go down that route, a wee bit too commercial. no pun intended.

It looks like grad students have already heard back? I bet undergrad notifications will be first two weeks of march...we're getting there...

What are some of your guys's favorite films? I really did these experimentals by Arthur Lipsett, way cool.http://search.nfb.ca/search?q=lipse...proxyreload=1&hl=en&lr=lang_en&site=beta_onfb
wut chu guys think?

I'll throw some other nams out there bruce conner, maya deren, ken anger, jay rosenblatt
I did rosenblatt's smell of burning ants for my critical review.

All those guys are experimental, but there the founding fathers in a lot of ways.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 20, 2010)

The lucky Grad students... their applications were due back in November though. I hope we get responses back in the first couple weeks of March. Do you think we'll be notified via email? That's what it looks like from the other posts...

I am going to have a heart attack every time I open my email when it comes to be March.

Experimental films are fantastic. I've watched some Maya Deren. Arthur Lipsett looks like he'd be very interesting to study. The one that sticks with me the most is Michael Snow's "Wavelength." I also really enjoy Norman McLaren's animations.

I'd have to say that one of my favorite films has to be "Le Gai Savoir." I'm going to have to watch that one again soon, it really changed the way that I approach my own films


I'm glad you're into the experimental. They are definitely a great inspiration.

I put "Production" down on my supplemental. I hate how generic that sounds, I really wish it hadn't been on the application!

This program really interests me with the fact that we'd be working closely with a small number of students who must be equally as passionate about what they're doing. There's definitely an immense amount to learn there.

What kind of films do you want to make? Do you do a lot of documentary Cptn. Amurikuh?


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Christah - it's notified by mail? I thought it was either an email or a phone call...for something as important as this, the mail system is not the most stable, lol...

Anyways, you guys are experimental/doc enthusiasts? Any of you guys like or Kenneth Anger? For narrative, how about Gus Van Sant or David Lynch?

As for me, I'm a huge a narrative film enthusiast.  

At the top of my head right now, my favorite movies include:

The Third Man
Wild Strawberries
Rear Window/Vertigo
Taxi Driver
Chinatown
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
Elephant
Cache`
2001

Although lists are pointless because they keep changing...

Omg...March is around the corner.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 21, 2010)

christah, no doc.s yet, but hopefully i'll take away a great one from school!

Oquendo, Anger is great, Kustom Kar Kommandoes is great, along with Scorpio Rising, i ride a motorcycle and love the whole mythology/iconography in that film, its classic. 

David Lynch is amazing too. I just saw eraserhead no too long ago, what a trip that is, i love wierd senses of humor! Mulholland Drive is also a great mind f*ck. I heard i need to see Twin Peaks and Blue Velvet, are they nuts too?

Oquendo i definately dig your list too. Good& the bad, and 2001 both brought my appreciation for film to the next level, blew my mind when i saw 'em. 

Did u guys see Shutter Island at all? Oquendo what'd you think? I'm one of those people that was a little confused at first by it, and for me i think it missed entirely that whole Scorcese touch. I thought it had none of the cool artsy angles, cuts, and camera movements that hallmarks almost all of his work. Maybe it lacked cuz he didn't write it? Saw Double Indemnity for the first time the day after Shutter Island, my appreciation for film noir was restored


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 21, 2010)

I find Invocation of My Demon Brother quite ahead of its time, plus Jaggar's music accompanied.

>I heard i need to see Twin Peaks and Blue Velvet, are they nuts too?

They are. Also check out Lost Highway and Inland Empire which are part of the Mulholland "trilogy." I actually did a video essay on him:

http://vimeo.com/7340683

Do you also like Michael Haneke? 

>Did u guys see Shutter Island at all?

Oh man..don't get me started. I'm a self admitted Scorsese fanboy; hence, my avatar. But I too, felt this was the only Scorsese film that felt quite generic in its unfoldings. The ending was too...predictable? I have to see it again because the film is about lot more than just what happens...

>I thought it had none of the cool artsy angles, cuts, and camera movements that hallmarks almost all of his work.

I actually thought it was very stylistic. The framing, editing, and blocking were very reminiscent of the old film noirs of the 1950s as well as some French New Wave in there. Even the accented lighting and canted angles accompanied with music felt like I was watching Hitchcock and Welles duking it out on a street somewhere. Though, I think Mulholland Drive does a better job at *this* kind of thing than Shutter Island. Although still a fantastic first 90 minutes...


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 21, 2010)

Lovee the Rear Window/Vertigo and Elephant on your list Oquendo. 

Gus Van Sant is God. Those tracking shots win me over like mad. I love films that aren't afraid to go at a slower pace

I haven't seen Shutter Island yet, looks like it's time to check that out. I'll have to stop myself from seeing Avatar for the fiftieth time. My taste in movies is completely erratic. 

David Lynch... who I keep trying to avoid... your video essay is great. I particularly like the part on the women. I'm discovering myself as a feminist filmmaker more and more each day

CachÃ© looks great, I need to see that one too. I'm getting nervous just watching the trailer. Has anyone had the chance to check out The White Ribbon?

We've officially got a week until March! This anticipation is going to be a killer


----------



## EricaLauren (Feb 22, 2010)

The email from Erica said that decisions are sent the end of April. This sucks. We have to wait 2 more months to know. I'm not even counting on it.... it seems near impossible.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 22, 2010)

It'll be hard as hell, but it's not impossible! Probably final decisions will be sent about the end of April. We should be hearing about interviews mid-March though. Apparently they'll be scheduling the those in mid-April.


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 22, 2010)

> Gus Van Sant is God. Those tracking shots win me over like mad. I love films that aren't afraid to go at a slower pace



Wow. I'm impressed a person my age actually enjoys films that have long edits and are slow paced. Seriously, I try to show some of my friends this stuff and they are *bored stiff* by it. I really liked Paranoid Park as well.



> I haven't seen Shutter Island yet, looks like it's time to check that out.



I didn't like it as much the first time around, but just saw it again and realized it's a one of those movies you have to see multiple times, as its a really good movie - very interesting film from a composition standpoint.



> I'll have to stop myself from seeing Avatar for the fiftieth time. My taste in movies is completely erratic.



Lol. I have very eclectic taste in movies, too. In my top ten for '09 I had Adventureland, Up, and Fantastic Mr. Fox right mixed in with Los Abrazos Rotos, Bronson, and Anti-Christ, lol.



> I'm discovering myself as a feminist filmmaker more and more each day



I take it you'll be rooting for Kathryn Bigelow for Best Director?  I know I will. 



> CachÃ© looks great, I need to see that one too. I'm getting nervous just watching the trailer. Has anyone had the chance to check out The White Ribbon?



Yeah, I saw "The White Ribbon" - Beautiful, fascinating, and engrossing movie that'll keep you thinking all through the end. Should be in the Best Picture running IMO, but many people didn't see it nor would many like the "slow pace."

Haneke's stuff tend to always deal with the macabre, the media, and the bourgeoisie. His pacing is slow, but I think you'd enjoy him considering you enjoy all types of movies, lol... 

NOTE: The Piano Teacher and The Seventh Continent will "destroy" anyone who dares to see it, lol, I know it destroyed my sister


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 23, 2010)

U guys ever follow the Oscar shorts at all? I guess they're pretty elusive, but there's this independent theatre over in berk, that always screens the animation/live action nominations for a week, but not the documentaries?

Anyways all the ones from last year were nuts, and im going this week to check em out, hoping I won't be let down.

Damn, I'm finding some good films off these posts! Keep 'em coming!

Lol Oquendo definately feel for you on trying to show this stuff to your friends and them just not digging it, been there, lol. Some people just can't appreciate! 

Yeah hopefully we get notified for ucla before april, i can't wait that long, I won't have any fingernails left!

Oquendo, atleast we get the UC heads up on the 30th! Did u apply to UC San Diego at all? Their whole visual arts deparment looks great, and all the artwork looks right up my ally, I've just heard that the school is kind of a bummer...quiet campus/commuter school/ poor social life


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 23, 2010)

****, nvm, we find out uc's on april 30th not march, fml


----------



## Rob the film guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea, UCs take much longer than the Cal States.  How I see it, the longer it takes, the better the chances, because it means that they didnt drop you yet and you still have a chance to go.  My CSULB app was denied fairly fast, was accepted into CSULA and just waiting on CSUNorthridge and for SFSU as well.  The more I was reading about SFSU on here, the more I want to go.  Might call them up soon to see whats going on since Cal States are sending back notices already.  

Anyone hear anything back from CSUNorthridge or SFSU yet?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha there are a lot of great movies being listed. I'm very impressed at the diversity of interests here. I'm going to have to be watching a lot of these. And I'm going to have to check out more of Kathryn Bigelow! The past few years I've been catching up on foreign and older films.

I'm really interested in seeing Haneke's films. I am definitely intrigued by the slow pacing!

I think all of us have had that experience with friends . It makes finding people with a shared appreciation all the better.

I'm assuming you'd have to go to a theater to see the Oscar shorts? My knowledge of areas that actually appreciate and participate in filmmaking is slim.

We're having a snow storm in central New York right now. I'm trying to picture what it'd be like without having to battle furious winds and feet of snow on the way to class every day... it sounds like heaven.

Are you guys applying for any other schools that require an interview?

I just contacted the school, they said that we could be hearing back about interviews from early to mid March! they said it was a quick turn around time.

However, they said if we are to be rejected we won't hear until around the same time as those people being accepted. (They say acceptances start going out May 1st)

Yiiikes! I'm going to be glued to my phone/ email for the next few weeks. Ahhhh


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob, I got into SF State for film, I got accepted like only three weeks after turning the application in, crazy fast. But i go to a jc in the east bay/ big feeder to SF, so my relative immediacy probably played a roll.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cpt,. Wow! I haven't heard a peep from SFSU.  It's been a little over a month, too.  I wasn't too optimistic about that app, but whatever.  We'll see, I guess. Are you going to go there? Or did you apply to lots of other schools?


----------



## EricaLauren (Feb 25, 2010)

I got accepted to SFSU cinema as well! Ok well if UCLA is sending out decisions May 1st, that is when most schools require you to send in your final decision if you're going there or not. I just suppose if we don't get a call by april for an interview we should just put in our intent to attend another school before we get the rejection letter.... SF would be awesome too though  have any of you heard of Emily Carr University of art and design in Vancouver, canada? I applied there as well and hear back april 2nd. It seems amazing there.


----------



## EricaLauren (Feb 25, 2010)

oh and cpt. if we both go to SF we could be classmates!


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 25, 2010)

> Oquendo, atleast we get the UC heads up on the 30th! Did u apply to UC San Diego at all?



Yes. 



> Their whole visual arts deparment looks great, and all the artwork looks right up my ally,



Agreed. It's combined with theater, photography and art so there's more of a wide-ranged interest there. Plus its in SAN DIEGO.   



> I've just heard that the school is kind of a bummer...quiet campus/commuter school/ poor social life



Sadly agree.  I'm not really a PARTY ANIMAL by no means, but it's good to feel a sense of comrade-ship with others. And this is coming from an semi-anti-social and anti-conformist.

It's funny there's this joke college people in SoCal(maybe everyone's heard of it) say about UCSD = *U*niversity of *C*alifornia that is * S*ocially *D*ead 

Not to mention gossipy rumors that UCSD is the softbank for people who didn't get accepted to LA or BERKELEY, which is the primary reason people are not as a happy there.

I don't believe that, but it is funny to hear this stuff.

As for UC's. If the UCLA gods don't like me, so far it is:

Berkeley - (cuz its Berkeley. Enough said.)
Santa Barbara - (they have new building dedicated to film)
San Diego


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 25, 2010)

> I'm assuming you'd have to go to a theater to see the Oscar shorts?



Nah...I know a "friend" that torrents all that stuff off the internet. He just happens to have the same name as me, but he is still just a "friend." 



> Are you guys applying for any other schools that require an interview?



Long Beach and possibly San Diego State? Maybe NYU, but I can't see myself away from CA at this time in my life. 



> I just contacted the school, they said that we could be hearing back about interviews from early to mid March! they said it was a quick turn around time.



Yeah. I asked earlier if we would even know if our applications were even accepted and they gave the whole "we have too many applications" spiel. To this day, I still have paranoid delusions that UCLA may have not gotten my portfolio at all, or maybe the mailman found out his wife was cheating on him earlier that day and threw out his bag of letters containing MY application in a fit of uncontrollable rage!!!

exhaling...inhaling..exhaling...

Anyways:



> Yiiikes! I'm going to be glued to my phone/ email for the next few weeks. Ahhhh



I hope if they notify us, it's by email + phone + plus paper. I freaked out when my cell phone treats landlines as "unauthorized numbers" so I gave them my home number, instead.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 26, 2010)

those oscar shorts were pretty good, u guys should try to get to em. one of em "Kavi", was a usc mfa film, i bet it wins, it was the most sociallly relevant.

Oquendo, ur video about david lynch was great, got me pumped to see more of his stuff. Any of you guys make any art outside of film? Once I learned how to use photoshop it's been game over, and now I've got these that I'm using to turn into sticker graffitttti
http://ellipsesintime.blogspot.com/


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't worry about your application, they said that all notifications of missing materials have already gone out. So, if you haven't heard anything about missing application parts (or a missing application), you should be all set!

I hope they do multiple forms of notifications too, I don't know what the heck I'd do if I answered that phone call. I might scream with excitement by accident

Just checked out the site for "Kavi." It must be amazingggg. I can't believe that's a grad student's thesis. Have you guys thought about grad school at all?

I used to draw, but once I started film I kinda stopped. I'd like to pick it up again especially so I could try out animation. It'd be nice to learn photoshop, you're doing an awesome job with it Cptn.- I especially enjoy your butterfly bullet and the sunflower suit. That must be time consuming! Putting those images into a film would be amazing as well. Those images actually remind me of the script I turned in with my app, they're making me think


----------



## ok2play (Feb 27, 2010)

anyone an undergrad transfer applicant here?


----------



## filmnw (Feb 27, 2010)

My complaint about UCLA is that they only take 15 from inside and 15 from outside and you don't know until your Jr. yr.  California is imploding financially, so it is taking 5-6 years to complete a 4 year degree at the UC schools.  Can't get into classes.  And, they have jacked up the tuition with hikes again over the next 2 years.  Ugh...


----------



## filmnw (Feb 27, 2010)

PS.  Got into Cal State LB, Northridge and SF and Chapman.  Waiting to hear from UCLA and the Trojan horse.


----------



## Asmerza (Feb 27, 2010)

OK, FIRST TIME SPEAKING ON THIS SITE, HAVE BEEN MONITORING IT FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS. I HAVE SENT IN MY APPS TO UCLA AND AM NERVOUSLY WAITING FOR AN INTERVIEW, ALREADY GOT ACCEPTED TO SFSU AND WAITING ON NYU AND BERKELEY. I HAVE AN ACADEMICALLY PERFECT TRANSCRIPT AND MANY VOLUNTEER HOURS, 

DID THE TOUR AT UCLA IN NOVEMBER AND IT WAS INCREDIBLE SURPRISINGLY THE TOUR WAS MORE TOWARDS THE THEATER SIDE OF THE PROGRAM BUT I DONT CARE. HELL I EVEN GOT TICKETS TO SEE UCLA PLAY IN THE ROSEBOWL.(LOL) 

I'M JUST SAYING THAT IT'S HARD TO FIND PEOPLE THAT KNOWS WHAT WE ARE GOING THROUGH, LIKE COME ON 15 PEOPLE JESUS. SO MUCH PRESSURE. LOL 

SORRY JUST VENTING THE FEELING THAT IN THREE TO FOUR MONTHS MY LIFE GOING TO CHANGE HAS REALLY TAKING A TOLL ON ME. SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AND HOPEFULLY I WILL SEE YOU AT THE TOP. WHETHER WE GET IN OR NOT. 

BUT DAMN WOULDNT IT FEEL GOOD TO GET IN. LOL 
LOVIN LIFE

UCLA, UCLA FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 27, 2010)

> Oquendo, ur video about david lynch was great, got me pumped to see more of his stuff. Any of you guys make any art outside of film?



Thanks!  Glad you liked it. I used to draw, but the only hobby outside of moving film is photography (I still use 35mm, though)


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by ok2play:
> anyone an undergrad transfer applicant here?



We all are.


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Asmerza:
> OK, FIRST TIME SPEAKING ON THIS SITE, HAVE BEEN MONITORING IT FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS. I HAVE SENT IN MY APPS TO UCLA AND AM NERVOUSLY WAITING FOR AN INTERVIEW, ALREADY GOT ACCEPTED TO SFSU AND WAITING ON NYU AND BERKELEY. I HAVE AN ACADEMICALLY PERFECT TRANSCRIPT AND MANY VOLUNTEER HOURS,
> 
> DID THE TOUR AT UCLA IN NOVEMBER AND IT WAS INCREDIBLE SURPRISINGLY THE TOUR WAS MORE TOWARDS THE THEATER SIDE OF THE PROGRAM BUT I DONT CARE. HELL I EVEN GOT TICKETS TO SEE UCLA PLAY IN THE ROSEBOWL.(LOL)
> ...



No offense, but this is why it's not good to drink too much coffee...lol...take the CAPS off for our sake.

I did the tour too in November. You may have saw me.  I was the short guy with the clipboard asking a lot of questions? Maybe?

Anyways, good to hear from you and good luck!


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by filmnw:
> PS.  Got into Cal State LB, Northridge and SF and Chapman.  Waiting to hear from UCLA and the Trojan horse.



How could have you gotten into Long Beach if they haven't given out notices for interviews yet? I just sent them my transcripts and will find out if I got into the actual university around next week.  Although for film majors, it appears it is a separate process.

>and Chapman. 

You got into Chapman? Wow. I heard they are getting harder and harder to enter.  I wasn't sure if I wanted to apply there, and I think I missed the deadline.  I was really impressed with their facilities, but I got the feeling they were more interested in tailoring films for the mass audience (which is absolutely cool, too), but it's not my ultimate desire for movies I really care about. Especially with a $50,000+ price tag, lol... 

However, if you don't get into UCLA, or USC, I would definitely choose Chapman!


----------



## Oquendo (Feb 27, 2010)

> California is imploding financially, so it is taking 5-6 years to complete a 4 year degree at the UC schools.  Can't get into classes.



This is probably one of the main reasons I chose to go to a community college. I am finishing up my general ed's and will be on course for a transfer in TWO years. I have friends who go to a UC or CSU and they are sidetracked to get started in the major in 3-4 years.

Although, community colleges are also becoming severely impacted and will be in the near future.


----------



## Asmerza (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry so long ago don't remember anyone with a clip board. It was a nice little tour, I was they who asked about the loaded weapon question right behind the studio in the tour with that graduate student. 

All in all just a waiting game.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 1, 2010)

It's March!


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone heard back yet. lol 
It doesn't feel like March......

Can't wait any longer.


----------



## ok2play (Mar 1, 2010)

thinking back to my creative writing sample...i don't think i'm gonna get the call or email


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 2, 2010)

March 2nd!!!

Nothing Yet....


----------



## filmnw (Mar 2, 2010)

Ouendo:  Got into the University.  They accept film majors in Jr. year.  Yes, I will go to Chapman if USC turns me down.  Chapman gave me a really good scholarship.  I have a family friend that graduated from Chapman.  He is really positive about the program.  There are three students from my community that are also there and they really like it.  I agree about the $$$$-all these colleges are SO expensive with NO guarantee of getting jobs.  I have been told that there are "lots" of jobs in television.  LA is certainly more geared toward TV and big movies where as NYU and University of BC are more independent films.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 2, 2010)

> They accept film majors in Jr. year.



I know.  But isn't there an additional interview process? All the applicants were required to submit a portfolio in January as listed on their website due it's impaction as a major. Did they call you about an interview?



> LA is certainly more geared toward TV and big movies where as NYU and University of BC are more independent films.



Really? That's very interesting. I assume LA does have a flowing indie track as New York, too. I never heard anything from U of British Columbia until today.


----------



## Rob the film guy (Mar 3, 2010)

UCLA is less aimed to mainstream IMO.  They teach you about how to make a film (vs. how some schools teach you about how to get the big financing and 1-3 specific jobs you can do on a set).  Schools are going to take a different approach to how they teach film (the big ones at least) because they dont want to seem like the rest and it works best for them IMHO at least,


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 3, 2010)

Oquendo, u a fan of _The Big Shave_? Hilarious!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cptn. Amurikuh:
> Oquendo, u a fan of _The Big Shave_? Hilarious!



Of course. I wouldn't say hilarious, though, lol...but rather BRILLIANT. The film even works into today's war climate very well.

I really like "What's a Nice Girl Like You Doing in a Place Like This?"


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay...is it mid-March? That way, I can relax for a little bit during Spring Break. 

I feel like I am gonna have a heart attack each day checking my e-mail!!! 

Does anyone know by what means they are notifying us? Phone/E-mail/Letter?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha, I feel the same exact way. My heart is palpitating every time I get a new e-mail. 

I just searched last years forums and the first notification to an Undergrad seems to have been sent March 20th... so I guess we could base our expectations around that.

Mid-March sounds friendly, the woman on the phone said  _possibly_ early March but the thought of that is just making me go mental. I know of someone who just got accepted into the MA in Critical Studies at UCLA and he received an e-mail requesting a phone conference (on March 1st). I think we should be expecting something similar, e-mail/phone. 

This month is going to be the most mentally torturous experience... but we can make ittt. Good Luck everyone


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Christah, you seen Shutter Island, yet? 

I have to say the film gets so much better in subsequent viewings!

And good luck to all as well!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 4, 2010)

I have and I actually even loved it the first time around . The only thing that really bothered me was the ending.

After being inside of the protagonist's psyche throughout the whole film I felt insanely displaced when we were suddenly looking onto the character from the outside during the last minutes of the film. I personally would have been happier if the ending was left a little more ambiguous.

How many times have you seen it now? Haha. I also just watched _The Big Shave_. I'm still pretty squeamish so once I got to the ending I was yelling. But it's also definitely clever. I wasn't expecting that blood. I also saw your _What's a Nice Girl Like You Doing in a Place Like This?_. I really enjoyed that too. It must have taken a hella lotta time to do film/edit that! It's fantastic, brings me back to Snow's  _Wavelength_... being drawn into a picture of waves on the wall . He released that before Snow's film as well. I'm impressed. Looks like I'll be watching more Scorsese! When'd you start getting into him Oquendo?

Does everyone else here have a director whose influenced you? Maybe we can have a distracting conversation on here until interview invitations start being sent out.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 4, 2010)

> How many times have you seen it now? Haha.



Four times   But I work at a movie theater(yeah, I know...cliche`) so it's free!

--------SPOILER NOTICE--------

At this point, I think the movie is not about where it ends up, but the _process_ it takes going there; although your right, it could have been a bit more vague, but even the greatest artists have to work w/ Hollywood suits! I realized during the 2nd/3rd viewing that there are so many clues to the ending that Shutter Island becomes a different movie the second time.

I realized the opening shot gives the whole movie away as Leo is noticeably sick because of the "water" and how the guards are all tense when he arrives. Plus when they flashback on the boat to his wife, we see a shot of flowing "water" afterwards. Just stuff like _that_ thrown in throughout the whole movie makes it different. When you see it again, even the "acting" seems like they are "play-acting."

I'm also curious how Scorsese directed a two-sided movie! 



> I also just watched _The Big Shave_. I'm still pretty squeamish so once I got to the ending I was yelling. But it's also definitely clever. I wasn't expecting that blood. I also saw your _What's a Nice Girl Like You Doing in a Place Like This?_. I really enjoyed that too. It must have taken a hella lotta time to do film/edit that!



Nice! I've tried copying that kinetic type of editing many times in my own work. I heard he was influenced by Shoot the Piano Player and Breathless - also Hiroshima, Mon Amour's fabulous opening sequence, so I guess it all builds upon each other, lol...



> When'd you start getting into him Oquendo?



About 14. 'Taxi Driver' made me want to become a filmmaker. I must admit he's is the reason why I am on these boards, why am I applying to film school, and why I am NOT still wondering what to do with my life. Weird, huh?

Plus his films are like entire almanacs of movies where you can see 5 or 6 references within a given scene! References in which I laboriously look fpr - I've been introduced to so many movies that I wouldn't ever have seen unless Scorsese recommended them!

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/...130&_requestid=49897

As for my influences I would say:

Martin Scorsese
Roman Polanski
Alfred Hitchcock
Michael Haneke
Gus Van Sant
Woody Allen

I also wanna say Luis Bunuel/Ingmar Bergman, but I've only seen like 5-6 movies from each of them so I can't really say I have a mental grasp of their work, lol.

How about you?  



> Maybe we can have a distracting conversation on here until interview invitations start being sent out.



Yeah, lol, that's exactly why I asked if you saw Shutter Island, lol!


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 7, 2010)

Any luck anyone???


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 7, 2010)

Oquendo, thank you for being so smart. This is a nice introduction to what it could be like to attend a college where students actually care about academics. Intellectual conversations, what?!

------SPOILER-------

I am excited to watch  _Shutter Island_ again with your analysis in mind. However, since I unfortunately do not work at a movie theater I'll have to wait a while until it comes out on DVD/Blue Ray. However, I can already begin to see your point. 

The point when I realized something was up was the first time we were introduced to Teddy's wife in his "dream sequence." I guess the ending is necessary because of the fact that according this sequence (and the ones to follow), don't really make sense to the story he's acting out.

So I guess if I wanted the ending to be more ambiguous, the whole story would have changed. Thus, I probably wouldn't have enjoyed the film nearly as much.

------

That's awesome that a director had so much influence over you to motivate you to work on this for the rest of your life. He must mean A LOT to you. And if he's referencing that much in a given scene he must also be crazy smart. Then of course, didn't he attend NYU?

I don't think I have any specific directors that have influenced me primarily because I haven't seen enough work from one particular director, but definitely specific films. I'm still working on familiarizing myself with all the crucial ones (that everyone talks about).

My biggest influences I have previously mentioned on this board:  _Daughters of the Dust_,  _Elephant_,  _Le Gai Savoir_, and then there's _Heavenly Creatures_,  _The Piano_, and _Thirst_.

I've loved watching/ making films since I was about ten. I just never realized I could pursue a career in filmmaking or even study film until my senior year of high school. I am so happy I finally pursued this... it keeps me alive. 

I'm glad we're thinking alike- let's keep this conversation going! It's going to keep me moving throughout the next few weeks.

When did you start studying film? Did your high school have a program? Did you make silly videos with friends when you were younger?


Azmerza, no news over here. I'm hoping the next couple weeks will bring us news. Who/what are your influences for deciding to pursue film?


Anyone else out there feel like chatting while we wait? Lurkers, come out and play!


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 7, 2010)

The reason why I am interested in film is that I believe that film is the best method of communication to the rest of the world. There are so many people and issues in the world that people are just not well informed about. 

I know what many of you are saying right now and that is, oh he's one of those guys, but I am not. I honestly believe that the right film can change the world (not preaching religion...lol) but social changes. Spike Lee inspires me, and I much appreciate all of the work he has contributed to the advancement of film and the type of people who are portrayed in film. It's time to change the world.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 8, 2010)

Spike Lee! Good deal. What's your favorite film by him? _Do the Right Thing_ is absolutely fantastic. Are you looking to concentrate on ethnic and racial issues in your own films too? I'd primarily like to focus on gender relations in my own. But I'm assuming ideas will change and grow as time goes on.

Yay to Kathryn Bigelow for last night!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 8, 2010)

> Then of course, didn't he attend NYU?



Yes. But that was when the program was new and vibrant to the cinema scene. Don't get me wrong, I think NYU is one of the top film schools, but I feel they are really living off their names and stigma as the "indie" school; plus, for 60 thousand a year and additional camera costs, I had my beef with their tuition costs. According to Scorsese, NYU's film program was just starting out.



> I'm still working on familiarizing myself with all the crucial ones (that everyone talks about).



Scorsese is a great one, especially. He does great documentary work on all sorts of filmmakers of the past, which is how I've come to know them and analyze them. I really didn't have clue until I started listening to his commentaries and reading books about him.



> My biggest influences I have previously mentioned on this board:  _Daughters of the Dust_,  _Elephant_,  _Le Gai Savoir_, and then there's _Heavenly Creatures_,  _The Piano_, and _Thirst_.



Great to see Elephant on there too and a Jean Luc Godard film?!?!? Wow. That's pretty cool!  



> I've loved watching/ making films since I was about ten. I just never realized I could pursue a career in filmmaking or even study film until my senior year of high school. I am so happy I finally pursued this... it keeps me alive.



Do you have a youtube/video sharing site of your work? Or any art/photography you do?



> I'm glad we're thinking alike- let's keep this conversation going! It's going to keep me moving throughout the next few weeks.



Tell me about it. I have sophmore-ites; I really just don't feel like doing any more G.E.'s!!! I am so bored with my classes now and don't feel like putting forth the effort.



> When did you start studying film? Did your high school have a program? Did you make silly videos with friends when you were younger?



1. Studying? Analytically, about 2-3 years ago so I still have a lot to learn. Although I had been studying camera shots since I was a kid. 

2. Yeah, I was a nerdy video production guy in high school. All the films on my vimeo site are from high school - just me and my friends having some fun, also making films to get our grades in class.  The program itself was disorganized and 'meh', but I was allowed to check out 24p cameras(XL-2), tripods, and mics.  Last April, I bought an HDV camera that shoots 24!!! I have been trying to finish up this movie which I started shooting junior year(07?).  It's hard to keep working when I have to focus on school so much.

And congrats to Miss Bigelow for her highly deserved oscar! I don't usually watch the oscars, except for best director/foreign/cinematography, but I really enjoyed The Hurt Locker.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 11, 2010)

I just finished watching  _Shutter Island_ again. Couldn't contain myself. Holy Gosh. AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING. I feel like I just watched a COMPLETELY different film. Holy crap. That's all that can be said at the moment. 

I have about two things up on vimeo, one of which I am actually pleased with.

I completely hear you about those Gen Eds and the sophmore-ites. My classes are driving me mad this semester... they're all far from intellectually stimulating. 

Good to hear you were the nerdy video production kid in high school, I was always walking around filming everything.

What kind of film are you shooting? That's a spread out shooting period, that's awesome you're still interested in finishing it. Have you gotten to take film courses at your current college?


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> I just finished watching  _Shutter Island_ again. Couldn't contain myself. Holy Gosh. AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING. I feel like I just watched a COMPLETELY different film. Holy crap. That's all that can be said at the moment.



Great to hear! I'm obsessed. I listen to the soundtrack on car rides.



> I have about two things up on vimeo, one of which I am actually pleased with.



Is it a doc? Or is it a short?



> What kind of film are you shooting? That's a spread out shooting period, that's awesome you're still interested in finishing it. Have you gotten to take film courses at your current college?



Unfortunately, none of the film classes at my college are UC-transferable  

I'm doing a silent film - not silent in the sense of title cards, singular set pieces, no sound/music, lol, but more in the vein of a film with ambient music, dubbed sound, and no dialogue! 

In junior year, I thought it'd be kinda cool to make a 30-40 minute film w/o words, just camera movements, editing, and sound - the story has changed significantly, though.  Plus, couple that with the fact that none of my friends are the "best" actors that can recite dialogue 

Here's the trailer I made:

Chiaroscuro 

W/o sounding like a pretentious douche bag, it's about the dual creative and violent nature of people and how it's hard to say what is really "good or bad" objectively. Uhgg..I hate that explanation because I feel so "artsy-fartsy." 

Is anybody stoked for IRON MAN 2? I just saw the trailer before Green Zone(also good) and it's looks pretty...pretty...pretty...good!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 13, 2010)

> Did u apply to UC San Diego at all? Their whole visual arts deparment looks great



Hey *Captain Amurikuh*, I just got my acceptance letter to UCSD today!!!

P.s. Where you been?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay Oquendo, soooo we both have to get into UCLA and make films together. Basically all the films I make are those kind of silent films, and your trailer looks awesome.

No other impatient applicants out there? haha


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 13, 2010)

congrats oquendo, ive been hangin in here, just got a letter back from cal poly slo the other day, denied, didnt put out the most uplifting feeling but it was only for journalism anyways. they don't have a film major at all but a journalism major with a tv studio, but i didn't make the g.e. reqs for the major, woops! I'll keep my eyes peeled for sand diego, hopefully replace the seratonin drain!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 14, 2010)

> Basically all the films I make are those kind of silent films, and your trailer looks awesome.



Thank you!



> Originally posted by christah:
> Okay Oquendo, soooo we both have to get into UCLA and make films together.



Deal


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cptn. Amurikuh:
> congrats oquendo, ive been hangin in here, just got a letter back from cal poly slo the other day, denied, didnt put out the most uplifting feeling but it was only for journalism anyways. they don't have a film major at all but a journalism major with a tv studio, but i didn't make the g.e. reqs for the major, woops! I'll keep my eyes peeled for sand diego, hopefully replace the seratonin drain!



Keep your head up, man.  Good luck.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyways, let's continue to talk about things un-film-school related! 

If any of you guys are fans of 1940s/50s film noir, check this really cool video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOgBa2Oij1A


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a dream i got a letter in the mail last night requesting an interview at UCLA... what a tease...


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 15, 2010)

Keep those distractions coming! That noir was pretty hard core, I am suddenly inspired for the first time ever to shoot a noir

I saw  _Alice In Wonderland_ yesterday. Not quite sure if I should be embarrassed of this or not. My friends absolutely loved it. I hated it, felt like I was watching a video game. Anybody else watch and have an opinion?

EricaLauren, I've had that dream/nightmare getting the acceptance/rejection letter at least five times in the past month... it is a tease... I think neurosis might be taking hold of us (if it hasn't already).


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 15, 2010)

> I saw  _Alice In Wonderland_ yesterday. Not quite sure if I should be embarrassed of this or not. My friends absolutely loved it. I hated it, felt like I was watching a video game. Anybody else watch and have an opinion?



You're not alone. I didn't like it too, and neither did half the critics. I thought they rushed the her into the "wonderland" without developing anything and the ending was tacked on. Lol, you thought it was like watching a video game? I guess they did rely a little too much on CGI like every movie does nowadays.

I like Tim Burton, but I haven't liked his stuff the past 10 years...


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 15, 2010)

that noir vid is cool, since we're goin noir here ill throw out "femme fatale" by the velvet underground, it's a real toe tapper, lol. 

Do you know what film that's from at 52 seconds with the guy coming out of the shadow? I know it's from a real famous film since i keep encountering it, it was possibly made by a german too???

Anyone have any noir recomendations, like some real classics? I've only seen Maltese Falcon and Double Indemnity as far as old school ones go. I really liked The Coen Bros. The Man Who Wasn't There and Sin City was actually pretty damn good too.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 15, 2010)

> Do you know what film that's from at 52 seconds with the guy coming out of the shadow? I know it's from a real famous film since i keep encountering it, it was possibly made by a german too???



T-Men - 1947 - Dir. Anthony Mann



> Anyone have any noir recommendations, like some real classics? I've only seen Maltese Falcon and Double Indemnity as far as old school ones go.



As for other noirs, basically the ones listed on the video. I've seen a little more than half of those and they were enough for me

I highly recommend for ESSENTIAL viewing:

The Third Man - Tied w/ Chinatown for #1
Chinatown
Shadow of a Doubt
Touch of Evil
Postman Always Rings Twice - 1944 version
Sunset Boulevard
Le Doulos
Bob the Gambler
Kiss Me Deadly
The Asphalt Jungle
Elevator to the Gallows
Touch of Evil
Le Samourai
Angels with Dirty Faces
The Killing
Vertigo 

For NEO/PSYCHO/GENRECROSS-NOIR, maybe:

Bad Lieutenant
L.A. Confidential
Blood Simple.
French Connection
Sea of Love
Heat
Blue Velvet/Mulholland Drive/Lost Highway
Broken Embraces
Cache`
Eastern Promises
Le Cercle Rouge

And I guess you could also make arguments for Unforgiven, Crash - 1996 film, and Oldboy.

I think I got carried away, lol, but I get so excited with this genre!!!

What other genres do some of you guys like?


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys ever see Kie?lowski's Decalogue? Awesome shorts, it's a must!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 16, 2010)

lol you guys and your love for noir  haha. I think I've definitely seen some of  _Decalogue_, but not all of it. _Vertigo_ is amazinggg. _Chinatown_ freaked me out. I hear so much about  _Oldboy_. It's on my list of things to watch... have to get to that soon.

I totally just watched my first David Lynch- _Mulholland Drive_. I am really trying not to describe it as a "mind ****" as I hear Lynch's films described as, but... really. World changing.

The word "genre" makes my head spin. I'm not much one for horror but I feel like in order to be a film major you need to have a craving to film one. Has anyone ever seen Chan-wook Park's _Thirst_? That's in part classified as a horror. I'm not usually one for blood/gore/violence but this film got me. Oddly enough, I feel like even though I usually hate horror I'd love for my own films to be influenced by that genre.


----------



## Rob the film guy (Mar 17, 2010)

I know you guys don't want to know this, but I just talked to SFSU and CSUNorthridge and they said they will be sending out the acceptance letters in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by Rob the film guy:
> I know you guys don't want to know this, but I just talked to SFSU and CSUNorthridge and they said they will be sending out the acceptance letters in about 2-3 weeks.



I got accepted to SFSU in January. And I didn't apply to CSUN.  Right now I'm looking at 

UCLA
-----
-----
-----
-----
-----

O_O

then everything else...

probably:
UCSB
UCB
UCSD
CSULB
SDSU
SFSU

And I have still yet to apply to Northwestern University but still can't seem to come to terms with going away from California


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 17, 2010)

> I totally just watched my first David Lynch- _Mulholland Drive_. I am really trying not to describe it as a "mind ****" as I hear Lynch's films described as, but... really. World changing.



What'dja think? I was like ..wtf.. when I first saw his films. Then I started looking at his previous work and he is an artist, plain and simple. A bit provocative and shocking, but an artist nonetheless.

>Has anyone ever seen Chan-wook Park's _Thirst_? 

I actually have that on my PC. I just can't seem to find good hard coded subtitle version.

Hey Christa, the week is almost over and I am going crazy! I hope they would be a bit more informative about when to expect something...


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 17, 2010)

hey im new here.
I applied to

UCLA
UCSD
UCSB
UCSC
SFSU
CSULB
SDSU
CSUN

I got accepted to SFSU and just got denied by SDSU. The rest i'm waiting on.

Quick question, I never turned in anything for SFSU like supplemental documents.
I was wondering if I had to turn anything in because when i got my acceptance letter they just wrote major:cinema so I thought i was in but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 18, 2010)

fake plastic, no worries with the supplemental materials, i got in to sf too, they don't require any sort of portfolio  and they call the major "cinema", sounds much more classier than "production", lol

I got into UCSC on monday, they put out their admissions through your my ucsc account, rolling from march 15-april 30, check it out!


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 18, 2010)

P.S., christah, oquendo, i almost **** myself during mulholand drive when that homeless person/ swamp thing pops out behind the dumpster at that diner, F***** weird


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 18, 2010)

> Cptn. Amurikuh


oh ok Cptn. Amurikuh thanks.
by the way do you know if the program is any good there? I feel like i always hear mixed feelings, but everybody seems to be happy about living in SF.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cptn. Amurikuh:
> P.S., christah, oquendo, i almost **** myself during mulholand drive when that homeless person/ swamp thing pops out behind the dumpster at that diner, F***** weird



lolzzzzzz


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha Cptn, the friend who was watching  _Mulholland Drive_ with me jumped like five feet in the air when that homeless dude pops out! I honestly don't even know where to begin with this film... I feel like I'd need to watch it again to even begin to make any serious analysis of it. But I must say I LOVED how Betty just disappears when Rita's about to look into the box. I was like... this is friggin brilliant. If I was about to write a paper on it I think I'd re-watch and focus on that scene... just saying that I really want to do that now. I definitely see myself watching more of Lynch. Did you want to share your analysis Oquendo? 

Congrats fakeplastic, Captn, Oquendo for your acceptances! I'm getting so antsy...tomorrow marks the anniversary of last years notifications for the UCLA BA interviews... I hope we hear back soon... this wait is really really really getting to me. I hear ya Oquendo, I was feeding off of that "early to mid March" info, and right now it doesn't feel like we're going to ever hear back!

You should definitely watch a good version of  _Thirst_ . The movie is so bloooddyy, but my FAVORITE FAVORITE FAVORITE is the scene where they are sucking each others blood on the floor, I guess I was looking more at it in the film's ability to display true love without resorting to sex. Their sex in that film is like torture. Film, sex, and violence in my opinion need to take a bit of a break from each other.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 18, 2010)

> Did you want to share your analysis Oquendo?



Actually this movie(his movies in general) was probably the main reason why I didn't enjoy Shutter Island the very FIRST time. 

You are absolutely right, I had to watch this at least THREE times to make some cohesive sense out of this. Me and my sister were like, wtf??? I came to this conclusion, although I could be wrong since Lynch never explains his movies(I have seen all of his work and I kinda feel comfortable with analyzing them) - forgive me if I don't get some of the names or things right, I haven't seen this since like 2006.

MAJOR SPOILERS----

It's basically like Shutter Island, but less explanatory(which I would have hoped.) 

You're right. The key scene is the BLUE BOX, but also the last scene where Rita and director announce their engagement...

You see, everyone in the film basically played a "role" in her fantasy/dream.  The opening shot is shows a POV of the camera falling onto pillow - Betty is going to sleep to wake up in fantasy land - HOLLYWOOD, where she is a budding actress, and her parents are happy for her. The following events are basically her depressing life "idealized" with the people she knows or saw during the dinner scene.

In "real life," Rita is her lesbian lover, but at the end, we find out she has been cheating on Betty with the director and they are getting married.  At the dinner scene Betty becomes extremely hysterical and photographs everyone 'subconsciously' in her mind for later. Betty gets so jealous, she has Rita killed by a hitman. The blue key means that the job is done. Betty feels remorse and her parents(representing her hopes and dreams) torment her at the end until suicide.

Going back to the characters, the situations they all get themselves in are basically parallel to the things in Betty's life as well as the things she wants to happen.

For example, Rita escapes death in the beginning representing what Betty really wanted to happen.

The director gets fired for his movie(which if I remember Betty ends up being cast) and also we learn that his wife is cheating on him(like Rita was cheating on her).

The hitman is clumsy, incompetant, and stupid - Betty wishes he was these ^things^ in her dream/fantasy so he would not be able to kill Rita.

The cowboy was basically some guy that walked by in Betty's view during her hysteria scene at the dinner table - think of it like when you dream about someone you don't know, but you saw them at McDonald's or something for a split second and your mind just remembered their face and put that person in a role in your dream...

Okay if your head isn't exploding by now, your doing great...I won't say anything else because that's the whole fun of it all!

This movie is quite complex and very original and really inspiring for me. The key to this movie is also the editing. Lynch is very meticulous with how everything is place next to one another and how our minds put them together analytically. David Lynch is clearly ahead of everyone back in 2001(not long ago) and is really pushing the language of movies and how it can tell stories.

My only problem with him is that he purposely makes his films "weird" for the sake of being "weird" not to mention he is over-the-top at times.  I'm suprised you weren't offended by the lesbian scene(which I have to admit was quite "well done" lol) because my sister feels that Lynch is a huge misogynist, even though she really enjoys his movies.

Anyways, happy hunting! 

PS If you check out Lost Highway, it's very much a companion piece to this movie which may help getting to know Lynch better. INLAND EMPIRE is "meh," but still fun for SAT night! I think this and Blue Velvet(which is not as abstract) are his best.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 18, 2010)

> You should definitely watch a good version of  _Thirst_ . The movie is so bloooddyy, but my FAVORITE FAVORITE FAVORITE is the scene where they are sucking each others blood on the floor, I guess I was looking more at it in the film's ability to display true love without resorting to sex. Their sex in that film is like torture. Film, sex, and violence in my opinion need to take a bit of a break from each other.



I'll really have to check out THIRST! It was playing here in Pasadena last summer, but I didn't want to take the 20 minute drive(I'm really stingy with gas).


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not entirely comfortable with analyzing Lynch yet, but I feel like it's up to the viewer which "story" is "real." There was also one point when I turned to my friend and asked, "Which character are you identifying with right now?" Just having the ability to ask that question made me excited and inspired. There are so many different parts of the film that don't directly involve Rita and Betty and they seem easily forgettable, at least to me. I definitely can see the points of your analysis Oquendo and hope that they will help me in my future viewings of this movie . My friend felt like the man behind the dumpster was constructing the whole story in his head because it kept going back to that scene at the restaurant.

I wasn't shocked by the lesbian scene, I was expecting it so it didn't really bother me. But even if it did, I'd try not to let it blind me from the rest of the film... or always let it become the main aspect of the film I'm interested in

"Weird" for the sake of being "weird" reminds me of Tim Burton again. I'll definitely get around to watching those suggestions. I have a lot of work ahead of me just from this forum . 

Anyone hear anything yettt? The end of March is coming quick... but not quick enough


----------



## ok2play (Mar 19, 2010)

how does UCLA review the creative writing sample?
do they base it of how well you write like grammar or whether or not the idea of the story is good?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 19, 2010)

From what I gathered from their website it sounds like they're looking for your ability to develop and tell a story. Since they claim that no particular form of creative writing is favored over another it sounds like they want to make sure that you have a story to tell in an interesting and creative way. I'm assuming grammar would play some role, but they're definitely looking more at the development of the story... at least based on what I've read.

Are you getting last minute jitters? At this point it'd probably be best to stay away from looking over submitted app materials... but it's so tempting. I feel like every tiny mistake found is magnified at this stage in the waiting process


----------



## ok2play (Mar 19, 2010)

i've been obsessing and freaking out over my stuff since i started writing my sample
i mean my friends and i think my idea i wrote for my sample is pretty interesting.  it deals with the 5 stages of grief with my own twist.  i tried to do a stage a page but there was too much to squeeze into just 5 pages.  so i think i screwed myself over when i tried to squeeze the entire thing into 6 or 7 pages so that the story doesn't really develop  -_- fml


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you end up turning in more than five pages? You were allowed to just turn in an excerpt from a script


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 20, 2010)

yea me too i had a really hard time with the five page limit. I had to shrink down a 9 page short story into 5 so that really screwed me over.


----------



## ok2play (Mar 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> Did you end up turning in more than five pages? You were allowed to just turn in an excerpt from a script



yeah i tried to shrink the entire thing down but it ended up being 6 pages. should have just written the whole thing out and sent the first 5 pages.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 20, 2010)

I am just concerned because of the page limit requirements... but it'll just be a wait and see for what happens now. Try not to let it freak you out too much, you never know. But you should stick to the page requirements they give you for any future application


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 20, 2010)

> "Weird" for the sake of being "weird" reminds me of Tim Burton again.



Yeah...but Lynch's weird is like "cool" weird. But still weird, lol...It seems Burton has sold out some of his artistic talents...

March 21st, 2010 - Nothing yet.

They are really making us wait - technically this is not really "Mid-March" like they said it was...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 20, 2010)

> Are you getting last minute jitters? At this point it'd probably be best to stay away from looking over submitted app materials... but it's so tempting. I feel like every tiny mistake found is magnified at this stage in the waiting process



Did you put photos with your script? I did. I thought since we weren't allowed to show our short films, this was as close as they could get to seeing a visual representation of me. 

Thank goodness I took photography classes my freshman year!

And ok2play, I doubt they would care if its 6 pages(what are they? nazis???) - I think if they really enjoyed your writing, they wouldn't care if you went a little bit over the limit

My big thing was the "include a short synopsis of the complete script" - I just put a one sentence summary(kinda like the ones you see on a TV GUIDE) because I thought it would kind of pointless to tell the reader what you were trying to say and have them read it. I think it would be fresher not knowing much.

But other than that, I am just so nervous these past week...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cptn. Amurikuh:



Hey Captain Amerikuh, I just came back from San Diego this past Friday. I really liked both campuses:

SDSU - Major party college, the kind of college that's idealized in movies, very active campus, and laid-back people - the only problem I had was that I didn't feel the "academic rigor" I wanted. It seemed everyone was always getting ready for beer pong that night...*shakes head*

I also could not find a film rep which sucked, since I couldn't learn more about their program, and they are now making me file an appeal because they say that my file is 2 units short of the 60 units I need! BS. I have 61 units!

UCSD - Huge campus, literally on the beach, and the prestige of a UCSD only helps(apparently, they are ranked in the top ten in public universities in US). It's not that active, but I kinda like the ascetic feel. Though, their "film school" is called visual arts and is not really developed enough...I don't get why like 8 CSU's have film production programs, and only ONE UC has a film school. Isn't that a paradox?

Overall, UCSD/SDSU both seem like cool places, but it's kinda far from Los Angeles where I would like to network more.

Man, I really don't know anymore...


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

> Oquendo





> my file is 2 units short of the 60 units I need! BS. I have 61 units!



hey oquendo same kind of stuff happened to me to. I thought I had 60 units because my counselor told me i was fine and i had enough units now. But I got an email from UCSC saying that i only had 55. Turns out no matter how many film classes you take you can only get a maximum of 4 units and I had taken three which I thought would give 9 units. So now i only have 55 units and I have to take summer school. But this week I still got an acceptance from UCSC, still havent heard back from UCSD though.ehh. sdsu declined me, i hear that they dont like asians. but thats just a rumor.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't include photos with my script... I thought about it but I really haven't had much experience with photography so I opted not to. My script is full of action blocks though and I'm hoping that it conveys my vision closely to the way I picture it. I have very few lines of dialogue. For the synopsis I had about two paragraphs explaining the story because I chose to include the final pages of my script instead of from the beginning. I ended up having one page for a synopsis and four excerpted pages from my script.

Have you guys sorted out the credit issue? That makes me nervous. And how could anyone not like Asians?

I agree, once we hit "20" it's no longer the mid of the month. I wonder if they'll run the interview notifications into April. They were probably busy this year with the film festival they had this weekend. Next week is their Spring Break sooo, hopefully that means free professors and interview notifications! Each week I've been holding my breath from Monday morning until Friday evening... this whole thing is really not a healthy way to live.

We might hear this week... so yet again, good luck everyone!


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

what if none of us get an interview and so none of us will ever know when they sent out notifications?!?! sorry.. i'm being a pessimist


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

If we're all on here obsessing about getting in, I'm assuming that at least one person was probably able to convey their desire to study film at UCLA in their app enough to deserve an interview (and hopefully everyone here was able to do this!). Someone is bound to hear back, and in the past at least one person has come on the site to say that they've heard about an interview. Have faith


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 21, 2010)

I submitted an excerpt of a story i had written because i felt that a script would have taken away for the actual story, i believe that the person who is reading it might get caught up with formatting of your script if not done properly. but that's just my two cents.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

I just feel like nothing I did would be good enough to stand out among like 900 applications... it would be like winning the lottery to get 1 of 15 spots in this school...


----------



## icedtea (Mar 21, 2010)

hi everyone 

i've been lurking around for a while. i've also applied to ucla, as well as chapman.

does anyone know if we'll be getting rejection notices at the same time that the interview notices are going out? not to sound like a negative-nancy, but i just want to know the results asap


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey icedtea, notifications for rejection actually won't come out the same time as the interview notifications (at least so I've been told). The rejections are supposed to come out the same time as acceptances (in late April). Though it sure would be awesome to know results ASAP. Have you heard anything from Chapman?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

EricaLauren, I think it's only about 500 applicants if that makes worrying better, haha. I also hear that about half of them get tossed out for missing materials and for not following the format indicated on the application. Are you happy with your application?  At least you're from California! I'm from out-of-state so my chances statistically are not in my favor 

Check out this post, I look at this every time I loose a little faith:

http://forums.studentfilms.com...501054525#9501054525


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't feel happy with my application because i feel like i should have submitted something else for my creative writing sample. I submitted an excerpt from a screenplay i had written but i just don't think it will be good enough. what did you guys write about? and what did you do for your critique??


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

and thank you for the link, that was inspiring  it is true, it is out of our control now...


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

Is it possible to get accepted to the film school but get rejected from the school itself? Or vice versa. Also i wanted to know if any of you ever got a ID number from UCLA either after applying to school itself or the film program because I have not gotten anything. Just an email saying thanks for applying.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

> For the synopsis I had about two paragraphs explaining the story because I chose to include the final pages of my script instead of from the beginning. I ended up having one page for a synopsis and four excerpted pages from my script.



Whoa...you had a one page for a synopsis? Now I'm starting to get nervous...I hope they didn't throw mine out...



> Have you guys sorted out the credit issue?



I finished writing the appeal, but to be honest, SDSU is probably #3-5 on my list for film schools, but I still feel the need to do it for the principle.  The thing that made me feel weird was that I wasn't at all nervous or jittery about having the mix-up.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> what did you guys write about? and what did you do for your critique??



My excerpt was from a writing exercise I was doing about a middle-aged transient who is trying to make amends to his past life...or past live(s)? 

*cue solo piano music* lol  

I was thinking somewhat of a mix of "Five Easy Pieces" and "Wild Strawberries." Overall, I felt what I sent in was a little over dramatic, but contrary to Christah's, there was a lot of dialogue and voice-over interspersed with description, plus photographs marked on certain areas. Plus, you only get one chance to show them what you got, so its better to overdo an idea and then underdo...

I did my critique on Martin Scorsese's Taxi Driver. Although he went to NYU, maybe I should have done it on fellow alum Francis Ford Coppola's The Conversation


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

Fakeplastic, the UCLA admissions and the Theater, Film, Television school work together in their admission decisions. UCLA looks over your application to make sure that you've covered all of the General Education requirements and then passes your application on to the TFT department. The TFT department then chooses to accept/deny you and then at the end of the semester the UCLA school screens you to make sure you've fulfilled all requirements and to check the status of your transfer credits. If you go to the "admissions" website for  UCLA and type in your information you should find a UCLA Student ID. Even though decisions aren't available yet for transfers the Student ID should be up


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by fakeplastic:
> Is it possible to get accepted to the film school but get rejected from the school itself? Or vice versa. Also i wanted to know if any of you ever got a ID number from UCLA either after applying to school itself or the film program because I have not gotten anything. Just an email saying thanks for applying.



To make you feel somewhat better, HERE:

https://www.admissions.ucla.edu/Decision/Login.aspx

It has nothing to do with the film program, but it least it doesn't say you are rejected, lol.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

Anybody apply to UC Santa Barbara? We are supposed to hear from admissions 4PM today!!!

 

I am going to check out the campus on April 22-23 from a tour my school is providing.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

EricaLauren, I wrote a kind of experimental narrative highly dependent on visuals with basically no dialogue. My analysis was on  _Daughters of the Dust_. How about you?

Asmerza, I see your point about the formatting.  I had a few of my professors look mine over before I submitted it so hopefully it's okay... I would have written a short story but I think in images and not words so story writing has always been a pain to me.

Oquendo, you're not aloud to freak out, yours definitely did not get thrown out. I'm going to be really surprised if you don't at least get the interview invite based on our conversations on here. I hope that credit issue doesn't happen at UCLA for anyone, that's nerve-racking.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

UCSB is beautiful.. it is a huge party school though. i live on the central coast and a ton of my friends go there and i go down there often. their program is mostly film studies and from what i've heard from some of their students, they focus mainly on writing and like i said, the film studies rather than hands on production work. Idk if that is just his program or if it is the film program in general. It gets crazy in SB!! watch out for Isla Vista.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

Christah, 
I wrote my critique on a Dogma 95 film called the Celebration. It was kind of a random choice and i'm hoping it wasn't too risky talking about the dogma factor more so than just a simple aspect such as just the editing or cinematography in a film.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> I just feel like nothing I did would be good enough to stand out among like 900 applications... it would be like winning the lottery to get 1 of 15 spots in this school...



Actually, last year it was roughly 534 who applied for TV/FILM...

It's almost comical how ridiculously hard the school is. It's like trying to get elected senator:

http://www.admissions.ucla.edu...r_Prof09_mjr.htm#TFT

The admit rate is 2.77%

March 22nd - fingers crossed!!!



> what if none of us get an interview and so none of us will ever know when they sent out notifications?!?! sorry.. I'm being a pessimist



You know...that idea did cross my paranoid  mind. But I feel the odds that at least ONE of us should get an interview are good.

If you guys look at the graduate forum, producers, screenwriters decisions are pretty much made. I guess BFA is special


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

Anybody know how to open up a chatroom? We're having a party on here tonight. 

EricaLauren, that's awesome. I just checked out the trailer, I feel like they'd love an analysis on that. I tried to shy away from focusing primarily on cinematography/editing too. I actually ended up finding a way to weave technical, spectatorship, and cultural analysis into mine. If anything, I am actually pleased with my critical


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, I think I am at a point where I am okay with my critical as well. It's my creative I'm worried about. Ya, you should check out the film, it was the first film to get the dogma stamp.. it's very interesting!
 Have any of you heard of Emily Carr University of Art and Design in Vancouver, BC? I just got accepted there but I have never been... only have heard good things.


----------



## icedtea (Mar 21, 2010)

i haven't heard anything from Chapman yet, but to be fair, they say i might have to wait as long as june :/

did anyone write their critique on anything more recent and mainstream? i did mine on 'where the wild things are'


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 21, 2010)

I wrote my critical essay on the Magdalene  Sisters about Ireland and the patriarchal society where "broken" women had no rights, and were forced to literally "work" off their sins. 

But that's just me, this wait sucks.... all I know is that I am not going to give up, we should all feel this way, UCLA is just the icing on the cake, we all already have the cake, it's just the icing. Keep working hard and never give up.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

icedtea, what did you focus on with that film? did you talk about all aspects or just a few specific things? mine was definitely not mainstream lol i thought about turning in a critique i did on "Reservoir Dogs", one of tarantino's finest I'd say.. but i went with the other one.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

EricaLauren, congratulations! I haven't heard anything about that particular school but isn't Canada the place to be for film right now? My advisor was pushing me to apply to schools up in Canada too


----------



## icedtea (Mar 21, 2010)

Erica,

i focused mainly on the psychology of the characters, and what i thought the film was trying to say about innocence and childhood


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

OH i almost turned in ones on Punch Drunk Love and There Will Be Blood as well. I'm a P.T. Anderson fan, any others out there??


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

Asmerza, that's AWESOME, I want to read that paper!

icedtea, I loovvveeddddd  _Where the Wild Things Are_, that's a great pick too


Anddd I think I'm ready for that icing Asmerza


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

Christah, Thank you! Yes that is what i have been hearing. I am pretty excited but moving to Canada would be crazy. I am going to visit in April to see if i like it. Vancouver Film School is one of the best up there and you can still apply! it is super expensive, though. 

Icedtea, 
that sounds very interesting! sounds like we all have very unique critiques..


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 21, 2010)

asmerza, i also would like to read that paper! Lol


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks guys for letting me know about the 
ucla id deal. i was able to login but obviously there was no decision made. 

christah, i technically have not sorted out my credits deal. I will have to take summer school to get my other 4 units i need. And i dont think it will affect my chances because I got accepted by UCSC and i'm pretty sure all uc's follow the same guidelines.

oquendo, i applied to ucsb too im nervous for tomorrow results but with my luck right now, i dont think i will hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 21, 2010)

Just a quick question to throw out there who did you guys ask for letters of req and how long were they.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> OH i almost turned in ones on Punch Drunk Love and There Will Be Blood as well. I'm a P.T. Anderson fan, any others out there??



I got to see him in a Q-and-A session two years ago in high school at the Arclight!!! It was wonderful, best night of my life, plus I got to meet Jason Reitman. Both of them got to see one of my short films!!!!

If only Scorsese was there, I would be in ectasy.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

oh and ericalauren, i didnt live in BC but I went to a boarding school in saskatchewan for three years. middle of no where, farm lands..haha. just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Asmerza:
> Just a quick question to throw out there who did you guys ask for letters of req and how long were they.



Whoa...this 5-way conversation is getting out-of-hand, lol.

I asked my Cinema Literature professor and Philosophy professor to write a letter of recommendations. They were about 3/4 of a page.

I don't think letters of req count much when they are focusing more on your writing.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, my head is spinning from all of the explosion of conversation. I am loving it but even more badly want to know their decisions now!!

I think it'd just be awesome if all of us on the forum are in . I think that is only fair.

Hopefully tomorrow will bring us news!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks christah...

You know, I think if we really want to make films, it shouldn't matter where we go, right? I don't think we should let a film school status be the decision maker of our real passion. Now, don't get me wrong I REALLY want to go to UCLA for various reasons(intimate film sessions/library, quality production program, really close to home, guaranteed internships, great campus, plus childhood dream to boot), but even if I don't get accepted, I would probably do everything short of _murder_ to write and make films for a living - again, metaphorically speaking...or maybe not, lol...

A film school student(went to Long Beach) I talked to told me it didn't really matter where you go because once you get that degree, you'll just end up working side-by-side with the guy/girl who went to UCLA, Chapman, San Francisco, USC, or even those with no film school background. I've heard time and time again that its experience, a voice, trial-and-error, and a little bit of luck that makes a filmmaker succeed

Now I REALLY want to go to UCLA, but I keep hammering to myself that if I didn't get accepted, nothing will get in my way from doing what I love most. Period. I've seen some of UCLA/NYU/USC students' work and I don't want to be rude, but it makes you wonder how they got accepted in the first place. Our applications' success are dependent on subjectivity - if they didn't like it, I'm sure another person will.

Good night and good luck, guys. I'm gonna go study for a test tomorrow for a class I really don't care about...


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 21, 2010)

If the letter weren't important then why do they ask for 2 of them...


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

oquendo nice little speech there.
it felt like a scene from "rudy" minus the football. But yea i understand what you mean, it doesnt matter where i go. 
yet still i feel ucla would be the best.


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 21, 2010)

lol.....


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

oquendo i just read my comment and it kind of sounded like i was mocking you but i wasnt at all. just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 21, 2010)

one last thing before i go to bed.
i'm not sure if any of you are applying to northridge but the film application is due this friday right?


----------



## icedtea (Mar 21, 2010)

csun sounded promising to me when i was doing some research... i missed the deadline for fall, so i just may try for next spring (you know, if this whole ucla thing doesnt work out haha)


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 22, 2010)

so anyone write their creative as a documentary pitch, lol? 

Oquendo, I'm checking my watch 'til 4 as well!
U get in to Santa Cruz?

Sb's kind of moved up on my list over berk so far, in terms of what they offer for film, but we shall see! This is way more frustrating than I thought it'd be, too many mind games psyching myself up and psyching myself out for places I haven't heard from yet, look im on this **** at 830!


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 22, 2010)

It's okay... i'm on here as well, haha. does Santa Cruz have a good program? did anyone apply to NYU??


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 22, 2010)

did anyone hear from UCSB?
i still havent heard from ucsd  
i'm just keeping my hopes up because i got a late reply from ucsc too but...eh


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by Asmerza:
> If the letter weren't important then why do they ask for 2 of them...



Think of it this way: If you had to pick, would you rather have strong letters of recommendations and WEAK writing, or would you rather have STRONG writing and weak letters of recommendations?

I would rather have both, but it is more logical to measure the importance of each by contrasting them.

I feel they will get to know me a bit better through MY writing as opposed to someone else's, and the letters of reqs are just icing on the cake from what I've heard, unless I got a letter from Martin Scorsese!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cptn. Amurikuh:
> so anyone write their creative as a documentary pitch, lol? Oquendo, I'm checking my watch 'til 4 as well!
> U get in to Santa Cruz?



I didn't apply to Santa Cruz - UC fee waiver only allowed me to choose 4 colleges - UCLA, SB, SD, Cal

Hey Fake Plastic, I just got my acceptance letter to UC Santa Barbara! It's too bad the school is 5-6 on my list since its probably the most beautiful UC aesthetic wise.

When the hell is UCLA coming out?


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 22, 2010)

damn oquendo your owning these applications.
you've gotten int every school right?


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 22, 2010)

is it possible they release acceptance letters in order of last name?


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by fakeplastic:
> damn oquendo your owning these applications.
> you've gotten int every school right?



Unfortunately there was a discrepancy with my SDSU application. I wrote about it awhile back - on my supplemental, the system didn't register the last class I inputted so my application read 58 units as opposed to the original 61 I had to be transfer-ready, putting me out of the running.

I'm filing an appeal to clear this up, just because all the work I put into them would be a complete waste, but I'm not too worried because although I enjoyed the campus, I don't know/haven't heard much about their film program. Not to mention, I'll have to do a lot of pre-req stuff and stay an extra year.

I wanted to apply to CSUN, but I failed to do any of the pre-reqs at my college because they were all CSU transferable only and not UC. If I applied there, I wouldn't want to stay an extra year doing pre-reqs. With SDSU, I at least got 2 pre-reqs done.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok I see.
I just started a topic about CSUN because I'm still confused with the whole film production process.
Lately i'm having doubts about the doing film as undergrad. I might focus on writing or do anything like sociology or anthro for undergrad and then do film production for grad school if i have money.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 22, 2010)

unless i get into ucla, then its film for sure.


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 22, 2010)

I just want to echo the above... Be as well rounded an individual you can because they are all tools in your arsenal. And it's what you can make of it. 

wouldn't it be funny if all the letters we already sent out but none of us ever found out..... and we are still talking about it and wishing. lol  

wouldn't it be interesting to post "Hey i got an interview email notification" (I wont unless i get in) and see the reaction on everyone, I don't have the heart to lie to you guys, (tear, tear) we have built a bond, and now there are 5 6 no 10 people in my wolfpack lol on a little rant we need some cheer and fun....


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 22, 2010)

hahahahhahahahahahha azmerza thats so funny.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 23, 2010)

wouldn't it be awesome if we all got in and got to make movies together next year?! and when introducing ourselves in class we could say we all already met on an online forum months ago for obsessive UCLA prospectors!


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 23, 2010)

yea i wish the UCLA committee checked out this website and chose us because we were such committed students to UCLA


----------



## ok2play (Mar 23, 2010)

whoa i missed out on a lot of stuff.  been busy studying for three tests this week.  still haven't heard back yet either.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder if they're waiting to get back to undergrads until after all of the grad students have been notified. According to the grad thread they were still doing interviews with students on Monday and some of the professors for the grad and undergrad programs overlap.


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 23, 2010)

I called the UCLA TFT this morning and asked if they had sent out undergrad interview notifications out yet and they told me that the notifications are going out on/after March 26th...... So we are still all good for at least a couple of days. 

I hope this helped some of you...


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the news Asmerza! My heart just started racing. It's really going to happen.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by Asmerza:
> I called the UCLA TFT this morning and asked if they had sent out undergrad interview notifications out yet and they told me that the notifications are going out on/after March 26th...... So we are still all good for at least a couple of days.
> 
> I hope this helped some of you...



Omg...after 4684941613 posts about UCLA, why the hell didn't we think of just calling them? Or at least e-mail? 

Would have saved the us the stress. At least for me. I have had about 4 tests in the past weeks and this to worry about.

LOL, thanks asmerza!


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 23, 2010)

lol I know so simple, lol oh by the way i gave them oquendo's name. lol jk jk


----------



## icedtea (Mar 23, 2010)

aghh i just want to know already! haha


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 24, 2010)

ahhh 2 more days until they start notifications! do you guys know whether it's sent by regular mail, email or phone??


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 24, 2010)

It should be by phone or email. Last year it was phone. I'm so scared/excited for Fridayyyy


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by Asmerza:
> lol I know so simple, lol oh by the way i gave them oquendo's name.



Hey that's cool. Maybe they would take that gesture as a person who is proactive about getting into their program and consider my application even more so, lol...

Man...Friday is gonna be either nirvana for me or my personal vengeful wrath   - lol...

To be honest, if I don't get into UCLA, I have absolutely no clue where I will be going FALL 2010...I'd have to start reevaluating my safety schools, which will be a huge pain...

Anyways, let's all reconvene Thursday night for good luck!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 24, 2010)

Good plan!


----------



## vivaitalia (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am in complete awe of the large following this forum has.  I just discovered you guys a couple days ago because I was starting to get nervous that I never got called in for an interview and thought I'd check google for something like this.  
I never expected to find so many others.  It really shows you how connected our world is now.
Anyway...just thought I would give a shout out to those intense movie critiques you guys were doing earlier.  Its cool to find people that are even more passionate and knowledgeable about film as me.  Thought I would shoot out a question on foreign films (my current film obsession) and see what everyone's favorites are.

Good luck everyone...I know I've been biting my nails anxiously.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Wow, I can't believe you read all our rants, lol...I have to say that's one of the great things of movies is that it speaks such a potent and universal language for everyone to listen to...

As for foreign, it's kinda hard to classify into one category(I have "favorites lists" for french movies, italian movies, english movies, etc.)

But if I were to spew a compiled list at the top of my head(these movies meaning I could probably watch them again right now), it would be:

Belle de Jour - France
The Third Man - England
A Matter of Life and Death - England
The Red Shoes - England
SmultronstÃ¤llet - Sweden
The Silence - Sweden
Three Times - Taiwan
Cure - Korea
Le Doulos - France
The 400 Blows - France
81/2 - Italy
La Sconosciuta - Italy
Mon Oncle - France
Cache - France
La Pianiste - France
Los Olvidados - Mexico

I know there's more that I feel bad to leave out, but again, at the top of my head, lol...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

Man! I just realized I am working FRIDAY night!!! I hope (if I do get an interview) they send me an email because I won't be home to answer...

Anyways, I never asked this but what were your guys's top movies of 2009?

So far I got:

AntiChrist
The White Ribbon
Shutter Island(technically 2009)
The Hurt Locker
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Up
Broken Embraces
Up in the Air
Adventureland
Inglourious Basterds
A Single Man

And Christah highly recommends Thirst...which I need to see still...


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey vivaitalia  I'm glad you're here to join us before the anticipated potential events of tomorrow. My favorite foreign films include  _M_ by Fritz Lang, and as Oquendo mentioned,  _Thirst_. I also really enjoy  _The Five Obstructions_ and the short it's based off  _The Perfect Human_.  _Amelie_ is also incredible... the colors, the story, the music... love. What are your favorites?

Oquendo, as for movies of 2009... as long as they ALL don't have to be intellectually stimulating I'd say I've thoroughly enjoyed _Avatar_,  _Star Trek_,  _Shutter Island_ (if you're counting it as 2009), and _District 9_... but my guiltiest pleasure is  _Hannah Montana: The Movie_. Haha, we can always love movies purely for their entertainment purposes, right? Despite the fact that it only gets 3.5 stars out of 10 on IMDb... 

Tomorrow... where's the good luck partay on here? What is everyone's guilty pleasure movies?


----------



## vivaitalia (Mar 25, 2010)

I am wondering what you saw in Up in the Air.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion of course, but I really hated that movie.

Obviously a lot of people liked it and George Clooney even got nominated for best actor.  I thought it paled in comparison to the storyline and acting job he did in Michael Clayton.  But could you explain what made that movie special, at least to you?  I feel like I might just be missing out on something.

Otherwise, I like the list, except I would've replaced "A Single Man" with "A Serious Man" and I haven't seen AntiChrist yet.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

> Oquendo, as for movies of 2009... as long as they ALL don't have to be intellectually stimulating I'd say I've thoroughly enjoyed _Avatar_,  _Star Trek_,  _Shutter Island_ (if you're counting it as 2009), and _District 9_... but my guiltiest pleasure is  _Hannah Montana: The Movie_. Haha, we can always love movies purely for their entertainment purposes, right? Despite the fact that it only gets 3.5 stars out of 10 on IMDb...



Lolz, I with you there on guilty pleasures...but that's why I got Adventureland, Up, and Fantastic Mr. Fox on there...in fact, I really really, like really, liked Adventureland, even though there are cliche moments, the movie emits a sense of nostalgia(even though I wasn't even born in the 1980s) that is hard to come by in films w/o going over-the-top, plus it's a sweet and fun movie that made me happy last Spring


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

> I am wondering what you saw in Up in the Air.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion of course, but I really hated that movie.



Hmm...it's weird because I can definitely understand how people CAN dislike it. I have to say I simply just surrendered to the story, the characters, and especially the writing. Very good dialogue.

I think another reason I enjoyed it was probably the main reason why many "average" movie-goers enjoy movies - empathy.  

I felt a sense of familiarity with Ryan Bingham's character - I don't like being crowded with too many people; I am a bit of a loner(in fact, sometimes I prefer to be alone), although I can make friends easily; I like to travel places(oddly enough, I am really scared of planes though, lol).

I also related a lot to his existential philosophy; Ryan's life is defined by all the choices and decisions that he's made up to that point - he has total control over his life, which I hope I can say I do, too.

My only problem with it was the fact that I feel with time, the movie will become severely topical and dated.

So to be honest, I think this movie just resonated with me on a individual preferential scale. And I related.

However, I do go through mood swings - I gave a different list to my friend last January:

I had Bronson, Tetro, The Road, Moon, 500 Days of Summer, and The Informant! on my previous lists, which are probably honorable mentions for me as of right now.



> Otherwise, I like the list, except I would've replaced "A Single Man" with "A Serious Man" and I haven't seen AntiChrist yet.



A Serious Man is a very well-made, funny and entertaining retelling of Job, but when directors of the caliber like the Coens make these kinds of movies, I feel they are just exercising their artistic muscles compared to their other work(No Country, Blood Simple, Fargo, etc).  To compare it's like Scorsese making The Aviator or Cape Fear, which are good movies in their own right, but from someone like Scorsese, one expects more.

I put 'A Single Man' on there because I thought it was extremely personal(however flawed at parts), and personal movies to me, always seem to display a filmmaker's labor of love and acute care that is very hard not to appreciate as well as even SEE today as majority of movies today are IMPERSONAL.  Same feeling with Francis Ford Coppola's Tetro.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

> Tomorrow... where's the good luck partay on here? What is everyone's guilty pleasure movies?



Hopefully we will all be on here soon 

I like Adventureland, The Mask, Back to the Future I and the first 30 minutes of Part II, Scarface, Live and Let Die, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Catch Me if You Can, The Color of Money, Iron Man, Bourne Supremacy, Quantum of Solace, Gladiator, True Romance, etc.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 25, 2010)

do you think that anyone will really even get notified tomorrow? didn't they say they'll START giving notifications after that date???


----------



## ok2play (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> do you think that anyone will really even get notified tomorrow? didn't they say they'll START giving notifications after that date???



it's possible that we can get a notification at midnight tonight


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

Would they really have someone working at midnight to send out notifications? That seems crazy...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> Would they really have someone working at midnight to send out notifications? That seems crazy...



Guys, if they are going to notify us by phone, it will most likely be between their office hours: 9-5pm.

And they might possibly call us afterwards up until 9 or 10, but I have a feeling it will be either mid-afternoon or around 6-8pm.

However, if they are going to notify us by email, they could be sending notifications automatically; therefore it could be at any time since a machine will be running it.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

That seems rather impersonal. I guess I'm not going to sleep for another hour. When the grad student I know of got notified by email it wasn't until about 2:30pm and it was written by an actual person... thus creating my confusion


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> That seems rather impersonal. I guess I'm not going to sleep for another hour. When the grad student I know of got notified by email it wasn't until about 2:30pm and it was written by an actual person... thus creating my confusion



It could be written by a person, but the committee could just insert the letters and all the addresses into a program and it will automatically send it at a specified time. One of my classes has this tool where we upload all of our essays and come deadline, it is sent directly to our professor. I agree, though. It must be written by a faculty member.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I know the man who wrote the letter was there because they responded back and forth right after it was sent. No matter how it works, I just can't believe it's actually time to possibly hear back. It's been so much dreaming and so little reality.


----------



## vivaitalia (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> Hey vivaitalia  I'm glad you're here to join us before the anticipated potential events of tomorrow. My favorite foreign films include  _M_ by Fritz Lang, and as Oquendo mentioned,  _Thirst_. I also really enjoy  _The Five Obstructions_ and the short it's based off  _The Perfect Human_.  _Amelie_ is also incredible... the colors, the story, the music... love. What are your favorites?



All amazing movies.  Same with your's Oquendo, except I must admit that I haven't seen The Swedish films and the Asian films.  I actually haven't even heard of them, so I'll check them out.  

My favorites have got to be (also off the top of my head)

The 400 Blows- France
Monsieur Ibrahim- France
Goodbye, Lenin - Germany
Y tu Mama Tambien - Mexico
I'm Not Scared - Italy
My Father's Glory - Italy
8 1/2 - Italy
The Lives of Others- Germany
Au Revoir Les Enfants- France
Les Choristes- France
Life is Beautiful- Italy
Duck Season- Mexico
Nowhere in Africa- Not Sure, I think England
Central Station- Brazil


And in regards to guilty pleasure movies- there's no such thing.  Mike Myers has some quote where he says "there should be no difference in high-brow humor and potty-humor.  If a fart joke makes you laugh, it should be considered funny".  If a movie entertains you...revel in it!


----------



## vivaitalia (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by Oquendo:
> 
> A Serious Man is a very well-made, funny and entertaining retelling of Job, but when directors of the caliber like the Coens make these kinds of movies, I feel they are just exercising their artistic muscles compared to their other work(No Country, Blood Simple, Fargo, etc).  To compare it's like Scorsese making The Aviator or Cape Fear, which are good movies in their own right, but from someone like Scorsese, one expects more.
> 
> I put 'A Single Man' on there because I thought it was extremely personal(however flawed at parts), and personal movies to me, always seem to display a filmmaker's labor of love and acute care that is very hard not to appreciate as well as even SEE today as majority of movies today are IMPERSONAL.  Same feeling with Francis Ford Coppola's Tetro.



I definitely see your points.  At the end of every Coen brothers' film, I ask myself if they make it purely just to screw around with the world.  The one thing I have to appreciate though for every one of their films is how unique they are, even if I don't really enjoy them.  

I also completely understand the personal movie aspect.  It's like hearing a band play a song live, and you can almost immediately tell if the band really puts every ounce of emotion into singing it, or if they just play it for the crowd to hear.  There's something so cathartic about seeing someone put everything they got into something!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by vivaitalia:
> 
> I also completely understand the personal movie aspect.  It's like hearing a band play a song live, and you can almost immediately tell if the band really puts every ounce of emotion into singing it, or if they just play it for the crowd to hear.  There's something so cathartic about seeing someone put everything they got into something!



Love this . Greatest thing ever.

And thank you, I won't try to hide my love for Hannah Montana any longer.


----------



## icedtea (Mar 25, 2010)

i LOVE 'The Brady Bunch' parody movies from way back. hilarious!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha, as vivaitalia said, "revel in it!" 5 minutes until midnighttt. I feel like it's New Years or something.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 25, 2010)

TODAY COULD BE THE DAY!!!!! GOOD LUCK MY FRIENDS! praying for all of us.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

March 26th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time to:

Check and make sure your phone lines are clear...

Check your e-mail every 15 minutes...

Eat.

Go into your room and cry for about 23 minutes...maybe 24?

Then repeat.

Good luck guys and with the "bond" we've made these past weeks, it only seems fair for us to at least get a callback  let alone get in!!!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol, that sounds like today. It feels good to know we're all experiencing this . Ahh!! Good Luck!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

Man...I don't know if I am getting paranoid, but my parents leave the answering machine on in case we get telemarketers. I've noticed there have been an innumerate amount of calls today, but no answer, just someone on the other line...I'm sure they'd leave a message, right?


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

omg.. so i checked my application and i had put my house phone number on it and i realized that i don't even have voicemail on my house phone cuz we usually just use our cell phones!! and im at work all day!! what if they call and no one answers and they can't even leave a message?! i am freaking out! and i keep calling ucla admissions and they aren't answering!


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> omg.. so i checked my application and i had put my house phone number on it



How were you able to check your application if you sent it in? 

Btw, I did that too because sometimes outside lines read as "RESTRICTED/PRIVATE" numbers on my cell. Damn, I should have just put both of them on there...


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

https://www.ucapplication.net/ucap/

through that site i was able to check my personal/background info. 

Quendo, at least you have voicemail so if you aren't home they can leave you a message!! What if they try to contact me and just give up because I wasn't available?! hopefully they'll email...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Quendo, at least you have voicemail so if you aren't home they can leave you a message!! What if they try to contact me and just give up because I wasn't available?! hopefully they'll email...



I was looking through last year's notifications and people "heard" they were notifying by email. Don't worry, though. Worse case scenario, you can always call them.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

oquendo, where do you think you'd lean towards going if you don't get into UCLA? did you apply to Chapman or USC?


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> oquendo, where do you think you'd lean towards going if you don't get into UCLA? did you apply to Chapman or USC?



Man...like I said earlier...I really have no idea, lol...I'll probably just wait until all 9 schools get back to me and go from there.

I would probably lean a decision between UCSB, Northwestern, SDSU or CSULB, maybe Berkeley if I got accepted. But even that seems like a lot of factoring in.

And no. I didn't apply to USC/Chapman because I didn't want to go to a private school and their philosophies on movies were a lot more different than the one I like at UCLA's.  Plus for 50-60 grand a year could be put to better use on making a movie nowadays - RED cameras are a fraction of that. At least in UC's I already qualify for a lot of scholarships and awards since it is a state school.

How about you?


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

I felt the same way about both of those schools... why spend that much when I could use that money on an independent film? I haven't applied to Northwestern yet but I was still thinking about it... but their applications are due May 1st which is the day you need to put in your intent to other schools telling them whether or not you plan on going there... so I don't really know what you're supposed to do about that? I have been leaning towards SF state if I don't get in because I have heard very good things about the program and I just love the whole atmosphere. 

That's awesome that you qualify for scholarships... no matter what school you go to it is still gonna put us in student loans up to our eyeballs, so good for you!


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

ericalauren i was thinking of SFSU too, especially because i just watched a documentary on netflix called "Starz Inside: Fog City Mavericks". The films about filmmakers in the bay area and how they were some of the pioneers of filmmaking. The movie is kinda slow during some parts but i enjoyed it.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

fakeplastic-
I'll have to check that out! Many professor's at both my high school and community college have told me that SFSU is the place to go. They said that since it is a smaller market for film up there and not as prestigious as LA, you are much more likely to be able to obtain a job in the field right after school, giving you experience and things to put on your resume when you go down to LA...which you'll need down there.


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> That's awesome that you qualify for scholarships... no matter what school you go to it is still gonna put us in student loans up to our eyeballs, so good for you!



Lolz...that's why it pays to be po'!(Well, I'm not really poor, just slightly below statistical middle class since my mom got laid off from the whole recession thingy)

I am also a scholarship wh 0 re these days. I have applied to about 15 scholarships in the past month and my counselor tells me that I have good chance after reading my essay!

Anyways, I thought about going to SFSU since I love San Francisco, so I guess I might have to consider that into the safety pile; technically the school I will not be going to is CSU-LA and possibly UCSD.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

ericalauren-one my teachers told me the exact same thing about how sf would be a good place to build your resume.

oquendo-how come you put ucsd out of the loop?
isnt ucsd the second best uc for film after ucla?
but i could see how you wouldnt want to go to ucsd, i hear their campus is socailly dead "SD"


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

See, I don't really get much help because both of my parent's have good jobs... little do they know that my parent's dont pay for my college- i have to! soo it really don't matter at all how much money they make haha but they don't care about that now do they...so i qualify for almost nothing. 
Good job on the scholarships, though. I applied to a million after high school. I got one film one from my city and another film one from the central coast greenhouse association (so random) to pursue film. I have been pretty lazy about reapplying to them now, though.. I have only applied for 2 so far. 
You should definitely consider SFSU! I think it'd be an awesome experience to live there. And i haven't heard much from the SDSU program and as far as CSULA goes....... i would say definite no haha that school doesn't stand out whatsoever, at least in my opinion.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

oh i had read that wrong, i thought you said SDSU... so disregard that lol


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by fakeplastic:
> ericalauren-one my teachers told me the exact same thing about how sf would be a good place to build your resume.
> 
> oquendo-how come you put ucsd out of the loop?
> ...



Umm...it's sort of that reason but not really - I am not much of a party animal so frat parties are not the reason - I just want to be in a stimulating area where I can find inspiration, and I need to be surrounded by people with different perspectives.  

Berkeley, SF, Santa Barbara, LA, LB, Chicago are highly cultured areas. And SDSU has more of a film program(although I'm still not sure of how much more) and plus it is lot closer to the city of San Diego according to my tour guide. Plus tuition is like 5 grand a year not including dorming and such!

La Jolla is very beautiful but if I were to try and work on a production, I'd have to drive 30-40 minutes to the nearest city San Diego and probably 2-3 hours to Los Angeles.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

did you already get accepted to northwestern?


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by fakeplastic:
> did you already get accepted to northwestern?



It's due May 1st so I guess I'm gonna be doing the procrastination thing all over again, lol. Plus it would be better that I apply later because if I do get into UCLA around April, I will probably not apply there at all and save 70 bucks.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

That doesn't make sense to me, though... the application is due May 1st and for state schools you have to tell them if you are going there by May 1st. How could you do that when you don't know if you got into Northwestern yet or not? it's just weird to me so i haven't decided if i want to apply there or not...


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

that is weird. good thing im only applying in california. 

ericalauren where did u apply to?


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> That doesn't make sense to me, though... the application is due May 1st and for state schools you have to tell them if you are going there by May 1st. How could you do that when you don't know if you got into Northwestern yet or not? it's just weird to me so i haven't decided if i want to apply there or not...



Basically, you will have to PAY every school's seat deposit to your intended school and if you choose to go to Northwestern then off you go. It sucks if you have to pay deposits by yourself like me so that's why I have to be extra careful with making decisions.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

Application fees are so expensive so i really evaluated myself and only applied to places i could really realistically see myself at so i wouldn't waste my money. So.. i only applied to SF State, UCLA and Emily Carr University of Art&Desgin in Vancouver, Canada. I kind of wish i would have applied to Colombia and University of Chicago but oh well. I got into SF and the school in Vancouver so now just waiting to hear the news from UCLA... what about you?


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

oquendo-

ya and i think that that is just plain STUPID that you'd have to do that. their applications should be due way earlier.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

i applied to 8.

ucla-waiting
ucsd-waiting
ucsb-waiting
ucsc-accepted

csulb-waiting
csun-waiting
sdsu-denied
sfsu-accepted

Its weird for me that I still havent heard back from csulb because they should have been one of the first ones i should have heard back from because I go to LBCC.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

That is weird... congrats on UCSC!! It's weird.. most of my friends haven't heard back from any schools at all, including SF, LB and SB... LB is probably just taking forever to go over everyone's supplemental materials just like UCLA. Did you like UCSC? i visited there a few years ago and it was beautiful but I guess i just didn't get the vibe to where it felt right to me enough to wanna apply. What are you first choices if not UCLA?


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

well I havent been to the ucsc campus but ive been to sc a billion times because i used to live in the bay area, so ive seen san francisco many times too.

My second choice might be ucsb if i get in. Then the rest is all around the same. Might end up going to sfsu if i dont get into ucsb. But i thought i wanted to stay in the la region but i have no idea. ahhhhh. 

I wish they made a school where they have different campuses in different regions. So I would be in la for one semester then sf the next and so on. It would make life so much more interesting.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

It definitely would. I thought about applying to UCSB but i grew up here so i wouldn't even feel like i was going away and i really want a new experience. It's beautiful, though.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

yea the campus is so amazing.
but i dont know if i want to go to a party school.
i always hear how crazy of a party school it is there. Is it as crazy as they say or it this all just rumors.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

Omg it honestly is so crazy haha. Most of the students live in Isla Vista, there is where most of the housing is. Isla Vista is seriously gnarly. My friends live in the heart of it. I went there a few weeks ago and i walk out of the house at like 1130 and there are just kids EVERYWHERE walking the streets and there is music coming from every house... you just walk into pretty much whatever house you want or someones backyard even if you have no idea who they are and they have like  open bars, kegs, dj's..everything. Then at like 2 in the morning you just walk down the street and there's all the food places still open and packed with college kids. during times like halloween... there are cops on horse back trying to regulate it.. there's barely walking room. its just like a tiny little town made up of only college kids that just party all the time. 

don't let me scare you away from it.. it's a really nice school and it's right on the beautiful SB beach. I'm just saying if you like to party- it's a good time. If that is not your scene... don't plan on living close enough to ride your bike to school..go a little further than IV lol


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

haha alright.
I wanted to bike to campus but i guess thats not an option now. haha. thanks for giving me the heads up.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

hey, my best friend lives in IV and doesn't party a lot and she's fine... it just all depends on who you're housing with and stuff.


----------



## fakeplastic (Mar 26, 2010)

well i was thinking of getting a tiny little apartment for myself and my dog.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

well i'm sure if you want to go there, there will be plenty of housing options for you to choose from that would be just fine. It is pretty pricey in SB, though. So keep that in mind.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

It looks like the final decisions on the Grad programs for UCLA are going out today... so i wonder if they will wait to send out undergrad notifications till monday or if they'll send out those today too...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> It looks like the final decisions on the Grad programs for UCLA are going out today... so i wonder if they will wait to send out undergrad notifications till monday or if they'll send out those today too...



I take it the weekends don't count and we shouldn't expect notifications during those days? So if Friday is over. I guess I can wait til Monday.

Man...today was such a wasted day for me. I just stayed home all day on my PC when I could have been outside getting some sun or some cardio and it was a great day to go outside... I didn't even do any hw. And now I have work in a bit.


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

i've been sitting at work the entire day just refreshing my email like every ten minutes. pathetic. It worries me, not to be debbie downer but what if none of us got an interview and they notified them today... and so we'll all just wait next week with this anxiety too


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 26, 2010)

Erica Lauren, that is gnarly to hear! I got into sb the other day and am super pumped about it, one of my friends goes to sbcc and raves about the scene down there. 

Their film program looks cool too with the new facilities, do you know anything about it?


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 26, 2010)

Like I was telling fakeplastic- as far as their social scene..it's great! There is always stuff going on and new people to meet. it's pretty wild. 

As far as the program goes, i have a friend that is a film studies major and he said it really is basically film STUDY. In his classes, they aren't very hands on. Now, i don't know if he chose his classes based on what he wants to go into after he gets his BA (screenwriting) or if that's just how most of the classes are... 

SBCC has all new facilities as well and lots of very nice equipment..


----------



## vivaitalia (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't heard anything either.  I guess next week is the week of revelation.  

I applied to UCSD too Oquendo, but not actually to their visual arts major.  I've heard bad stuff about it, but I have heard amazing things about UCSD.  My older brother went there, and I've had quite a few friends go there who think its got to be one of the best schools they could've chosen.  Its a good backup for me, even though I wouldn't be doing their film major.  They are supposed to have really intense senior projects there where you can create a special focus and work on something as an individual that you are passionate about (i.e. producing a film/documentary, writing a screenplay, etc.)

I also know that UCI has a film program...but I do not think it is that developed.  Although there is a ton of money going into UCI right now, so who knows...

Anyway...feel free to party away all weekend to prepare for the week.


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL Jesus.... I come home from work today hoping to get an email from UCLA about interviews so i race home check my email. what do i find 42 unread messages i said YESSSSS!!!!! one of these must be it so the results are in and.....it was all you guys lol all of them  except for like 5 messages lol When i called ucla tft i asked and they told me that they will be sending notification about undergrad interview after march 26 so this week is huge. i love you all
But still excited

UCLA-Pending
UCB- Pending
UCD- Pending
UCSC-Accepted
SFSU- Accepted 
NYU-Pending
University of Oquendo-Rejected


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 26, 2010)

> University of Oquendo-Rejected



Haha...wait - I don't get it...


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm...am I the only one of us to spend a Saturday night at home?  

Anyways, are any of you applying to NYU? On their website, the deadline is this Thursday(April 1st), I believe, and I am considering it since I don't want put my creative eggs in one basket/school.

The problem is I am kinda spending as I am making these days so 60-70 bucks is a lot for me, plus I'll get more cash from a CA school...I don't know yet, though.

PS - I get the feeling it is going to be an e-mail because I took a peek at the graduate forum for UCLA MFA and they got emails. I doubt they would change the process, right?


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 27, 2010)

It's ok oquendo..... i spent my saturday night at home as well.. 

and i filled out the NYU app but never turned it in because i figured i wouldn't be able to afford that school anyway, so why pay the application fee. 

and i saw that on the graduate forum as well... so i think it would be an email!!

anyone have facebook?!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a fb . I'm getting so scared, it's getting harder to even come onto the forum now . I'm suprised that NYU takes such a late application deadline. I can't join in your discussions for the other schools you applied to since UCLA was my only one. Because I can't hear back from other schools, I have no idea what to even expecttt


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 28, 2010)

It is Monday...bloody Monday! March 29th!

Will be going to school this morning, then working on scholarship applications, and doing more useless homework on subjects I don't seem to care about anymore...

Good luck guys! Fingers *crossed*


----------



## ok2play (Mar 28, 2010)

just checked my email and thought i got the email from UCLA but turned out to be an email for UCLA Extension...dang it...


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 29, 2010)

ahhhhhhh i've had dreams about UCLA all weekend. one of them i didnt get in so i went down there and met one of the faculty and convinced them that i'd be a commodity at their school... and the other i didn't get in AGAIN so i walked next door from ucla and it was sfsu and just went there haha i hope these don't mean anything! can they just hurry up and email all of us please?


----------



## vivaitalia (Mar 29, 2010)

so did anyone get any phone calls or e-mails yet?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 29, 2010)

I called this afternoon to check up on the interview notification process. They said they still haven't started sending out the notifications and that they'd be sending them out "soon." I think they want us to suffer waiting


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 29, 2010)

how the heck did you get ahold of them? i honestly think i've called 70 times and no one has ever answered.. this is seriously pure torment


----------



## Oquendo (Mar 30, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> I called this afternoon to check up on the interview notification process. They said they still haven't started sending out the notifications and that they'd be sending them out "soon." I think they want us to suffer waiting



Ah...the ubiquitous "soon" - implying they might start notifying us as far into the week as Thursday/Friday.  I have a feeling they were all busy with the Graduate stuff that they took a small break, and went back to continue assessing more undergrad applications.  Correct me if I am wrong, but aren't some of the UCLA graduate professors on the same of committee of the undergrad's?  I can understand if they are a bit tired especially with school to worry about, but I wish they would have given us a set date range - IE April 1-15th, etc - instead of saying, "soon" or "around this time."  

Christah, I can't believe you called and were able to get through especially from New York, that must have been a big bill, lol...


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 30, 2010)

They actually picked up on the first ring and the woman was kind of rushing when she was talking so I'm figuring they've probably gotten quite a few calls lately. The grad and undergrad programs do share professors so I too assume that they've been busy getting those grad decisions out. From the looks of the grad forum posts it looks like they're done notifications... so on to us... hopefully .

It would be nice to have a time range but maybe they don't even know for sure.

I think we might be one of the most neurotic groups to post on this forum . I love it


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 30, 2010)

So I just read this from last year's UCLA BA thread:



> Originally posted by airborne911:
> 
> Over the last couple of years, they've notified undergrad applicants they plan to interview via email around April 3 or 4 for April 10 or 11 interviews, or around April 10 or 11 for April 17 or 18 interviews (basically, notifications have started the first week in April, and interviews have been held the week after notification).



Why have I thought it'd be March all this time? Looks like a possible two more weeks of waiting ahead...


----------



## Asmerza (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I know that the end is nigh and we all just want to find out yes or No but not really because its either a no or a Yes for an interview than a yes or another no. check this out looking at one of the films programs older stats and turns out some one made it all the way to the end and decided UCLA wasnt the right place for him/her. Seat was left empty. Don't be that person, lol you gotta have a lot of balls or a better offer to be that person. lol anyways peace love happiness to all. I don't know what else to talk about lately because of all this tension with all these apps and this interviews. 

................

the days are cold and the sun, what sun? hasn't existed since last october. theres a strange and unforgiving feeling that all the tension and stress will never stop, but one morning a glimmer a sparkle a letter UC......L.............A, as i opened it the sensations were simliar to feeling of  being born, the color in my face, bronze and the breath of real fresh air. among all the chaos a glimmer, small but there as i read the letter form ucla. 

Dear Mr Merza

   Interview Notifications are going out soon...............


lol Just having some fun, lol sometime we just need to relax and realize that its all going to be alright.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Mar 31, 2010)

christah, do you have the link for that thread? I need something to sink my paranoia into.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha, I hear ya. Here it is:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...?r=46310627#46310627


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 31, 2010)

christah, did you happen to ask if they are for sure sending out notifications via email or phone??


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't ask but either sounds like a safe bet. She was in a rush and I'm sure wanted to get me off the phone quick lol. The only other thing she said was that final decisions would be out by May 1st


----------



## EricaLauren (Mar 31, 2010)

funny how their forum was only 3 pages long.... and we are on 14. and by reading that, it looks like all of their notifications were sent out by March 30th-

	Posted March 30, 2009 11:51 AM	Hide Post
I just got off the phone with TFT undergrad admissions. It's over. All interview notifications have gone out. Good luck blsdmf. I'm off to Long Beach, the number one choice for those rejected by their number one choice.  

We might as well start a Long Beach thread so we can start obsessing over the Production Option interviews.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha, that post killssss meee. Sure, let's start it up. Well, I heard there was a surge of Grad student applications this year so I'm assuming that sent them a little further back this year. It's April in a few hours, bright side: we HAVE to hear something back this month


----------



## EricaLauren (Apr 2, 2010)

does anybody else check this every half hour to see if anyone got a notification?? this is starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 2, 2010)

Man this board is getting psychotic, lol. To be honest, I make sure to check my email up to only FIVE times a day. Anymore than that and I'd be going crazy as some of you might be feeling. 

For those freaking out, I recommend to be always "doing something else" at this point; it'll relieve stress, trust me.  Besides homework, I went to Disneyland several days ago. I hung out with a friend ALL day on Tuesday. I saw Shutter Island again, lol. And I just saw Roman Polanski's The Ghost Writer yesterday. Even though Mr. Polanski is not a very nice person, this man definitely knows how to make a damn good movie!

Anyways, I thought I'd interject before everyone loses their sanity around here... 

For those who applied to UCSB, is there a way to find out your financial aid status w/o submitting the SIR? I have to admit, $$$ will be a factor in the school I choose and I don't want to blow 100 bucks if I still don't know where to go. I heard UCSB is being more generous in their aid than UCSD.

Speaking of UCSD, Anyone else get the BIG, lol, envelope from UCSD?  Although it won't seem likely I will be going there, I have to say it's a pretty nice school - maybe in another life.


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I got the (in)famous envelope for UCSD yesterday.  It really is a pretty nice school.  Which of the colleges did you apply to- I applied to Sixth College.  Were you a visual arts major for UCSD?


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by vivaitalia:
> Yeah, I got the (in)famous envelope for UCSD yesterday.  It really is a pretty nice school.  Which of the colleges did you apply to- I applied to Sixth College.  Were you a visual arts major for UCSD?



Yeah. Sixth College. Visual Arts - Media

I didn't really like the campus atmosphere; though the campus is on the beach which is really cool; and some of the stereotypes were true.  A friend tells me UCSD kids are bigger jerks because they are pissed that they didn't get into UCLA or Berkeley. I don't know just got a uncomfortably quiet vibe from that school. Not to mention in our tour, these two jerks were making fun of the mentally challenged and promoting UCSD to our group....which I didn't really get the connection?  

I also don't like their weird curriculum modeled after Oxford. Due to budget cuts, we'd probably spend an extra year doing other GE classes because of that weird style. The tour guide told us that each school has pretty much the same set of classes to take, just slightly altered. 

I am going to Santa Barbara on April 22nd, scarily enough I will most likely know if UCLA accepts or rejects me by that point.

My friend is just in love with that school. But I just don't like the word "studies" combined with "film."  I am a very hands-on person and I love studying movies, but I don't want to have to be graded for a dissertation/paper. When I go there, I'll investigate their supposedly NEW building.

You applied to SB, right? I also applied to Berkeley(CAL! - woot woot!) which has even fewer production courses, lol.

Speaking of Long Beach, my application is still pending - wtf? It's a CSU. They really need to change that automated phone system they got. Anybody else get accepted to the university?


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah.  I'm the same way with Film Studies majors- it seems like I could study film at just about any school and get a good education as long as it had passionate instructors.  And while it is important to be a well-versed student of film inside the industry, I would much rather focus my time on honing my skills and developing them for hands-on use.  Very few colleges offer that opportunity for undergrad though, so perhaps graduate school keeps looking better and better as I begin to think about it.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 4, 2010)

> it seems like I could study film at just about any school and get a good education as long as it had passionate instructors.



I study film for FUN, lol. But I do prefer not to be graded on it.


----------



## ok2play (Apr 5, 2010)

It's April 5th...still no word...


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by ok2play:
> It's April 5th...still no word...



Well hypothetically we should get word at least before April 16th because that is when they start reviewing in-school transfers; therefore, I assume they would want get the notifications before then.

Since UCLA/CAL release decision around May 1st, I assume we find out everything: notifications, interviews, acceptance(s): by the last week of April or first week of May.

Don't worry guys, we are really close


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel like we'll have to hear back by the end of this week if they're going to have decisions out by May 1st. That would mean they'd be holding interviews starting next week because they have to give us at least a weeks notification... right? I was told over the phone in the summer that I'd get a max two weeks notification as an out-of-stater. It's starting to petrify me because I've never been on a plane or to California. So if I woke up one morning and heard that both things were going to happen in a week it would be really surreal.


----------



## EricaLauren (Apr 5, 2010)

i wish theyd just tell us so if i get rejected i can put in my intent somewhere already and have some peace of mind... this waiting is seriously stressing me out, i just want to know.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed. It'd be nice to know what life has in store for us. I've been walking around completely blind to my future for a year now. It's time to know. Shouldn't be much longer... my guess is that interviews will be out by Friday.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL Oquendo, I was just sleuthing around the CC website, that sites kind of a mess though, I was checking out the ucsb transfer page and like seventh page in, I finally see someone accepted for film/media studies and they said it was their 4th or 5th choice, then I just glance at  the name and it was You!

The Internet is a trip.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cptn. Amurikuh:
> LOL Oquendo, I was just sleuthing around the CC website, that sites kind of a mess though, I was checking out the ucsb transfer page and like seventh page in, I finally see someone accepted for film/media studies and they said it was their 4th or 5th choice, then I just glance at  the name and it was You!
> 
> The Internet is a trip.


----------



## EricaLauren (Apr 7, 2010)

my best friend is going to UCSB for film studies in the fall... maybe you guys will become friends!


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> my best friend is going to UCSB for film studies in the fall... maybe you guys will become friends!



If I don't get accepted to UCLA, that could be a possibility because UCSB just offered me a pretty strong Financial Aid report!

Did you apply there EricaLauren?

Also, do you know anything about that new film building they have? I hate the word "studies" but I love to study film, lol - I'd prefer more hands off stuff.


----------



## EricaLauren (Apr 7, 2010)

Noo, I did not. I am 100% that if I do not get into UCLA i am going to SFSU in the fall


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by EricaLauren:
> Noo, I did not. I am 100% that if I do not get into UCLA i am going to SFSU in the fall



Man. SFSU's seat deposit is May 1st, which is way too soon for me to make a decision.  I mean I still want to at least visit the campus.

Also, does your friend know anything about that new film building they have? I hate the word "studies" but I love to study film, lol - does their program offer more hands-on stuff?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 7, 2010)

sooo...... no one's heard anything yet?


----------



## ok2play (Apr 7, 2010)

nope nothing yet


----------



## Katy Stark (Apr 7, 2010)

My interview with TFT is this Friday. I'm having a mild freak out, despite reading about how casual and nice it will all be. Someone give me a hug.


----------



## Asmerza (Apr 7, 2010)

Is this believable


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by Katy Stark:
> My interview with TFT is this Friday. I'm having a mild freak out, despite reading about how casual and nice it will all be. Someone give me a hug.



I would...but I'm afraid the hug might turn into a strangle....nah jk I'm happy for you. 

Did you get your notification today? Was it by e-mail or phone? Do you happen to know if they are finished already? If so, I guess this is it. 

Well...it lasted nearly 300 posts and we finally got one. 

The next couple of days might be our last as "prospective" students.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Katy Stark (Apr 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by Oquendo:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Katy Stark:
> My interview with TFT is this Friday. I'm having a mild freak out, despite reading about how casual and nice it will all be. Someone give me a hug.



I would...but I'm afraid the hug might turn into a strangle....nah jk I'm happy for you. 

Did you get your notification today? Was it by e-mail or phone? Do you happen to know if they are finished already? If so, I guess this is it. 

Well...it lasted nearly 300 posts and we finally got one. 

The next couple of days might be our last as "prospective" students.  Good luck to all. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I got a call on March 29. From what I've read, both on the UCLA site and around here, interviews will only be held at the end of March and beginning of April. The woman who called me gave me all of my personal interview information on the phone then said she would send me an email that Friday. The email was basically a bulk email telling everyone where to go on campus.

I'm really sorry. But don't give up hope on film school :]


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 8, 2010)

Attention! Don't lose hope homies! I just called the UCLA TFT School and the representative there said that we, "[You] still have until April 15th," although he then said, "I think..." afterwards to which I paused... 


And I then reiterated, "So we have until the 15th to find out whether or not we will get notified for an interview?" To which he replied, "Yes." 

Okay, it may not be concrete evidence, but I'll take it!

I waited for a year and a half for this, I think I can wait another week...


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 8, 2010)

Although, the thing that scares me is the "I think.." part. 

Man it's sadly funny how 8 or 9 of us came here became pretty cool internet buddies who obsessed, chatted, and freaked out, and then the one person who finally gets a call happens to be NONE of us...

Come to think of it: I have an idea, can anyone call to confirm that it will be the 15th?

Please?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Apr 8, 2010)

Confirmed  you guys are the best it's been fun on here


----------



## fakeplastic (Apr 8, 2010)

ah finally someone got an interview.
At least we now know, its a disappointing relief.
Well Good Luck on the interview Katy Stark.
And for the rest of us we'll just have to wait until the 15th.


----------



## EricaLauren (Apr 8, 2010)

i am sad..


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Apr 8, 2010)

It's depressing, but don't beat yourself up over it. Apparently this is like winning the lottery. And besides, there's still more time... just a few more days.

My advisor who has worked in admissions told me that getting into a school like this, if you have an amazing application, is 90% luck because they're basically forced to pick at random. Try to keep your head up, I've decided that this will give me time to build up my Grad portfolio. Maybe I'll see some of you on here in two years to freak out during that process ? I'm still sad that we all won't be classmates though

Good luck everyone, try to stay happy!


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 8, 2010)

> Apparently this is like winning the lottery.



That's actually not too far off. UCLA film school transfers is 15/541 = 2.71% 

Basically, we have a better chance of getting into Harvard(30/800-900 = 3.33-75%) than getting into their film school  

I just got call from UCLA Alumni Association for a $4000 Scholarship - I was excited - then I asked if this was conducive to our overall application to which he apologized and said, "No."

I'm going crazy, guys...seriously.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, congrats on that scholarship Oquendo!! That's quite a frustrating situation to be in. We've survived this long, just one week!


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> Wow, congrats on that scholarship Oquendo!! That's quite a frustrating situation to be in. We've survived this long, just one week!



Thanks Christah! Unfortunately, it's only attainable if you get accepted  

Anyways, I guess it is official: It's a phone call.


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 8, 2010)

alright fellas...i haven't been completely truthful with you guys.

I too received a phone call on the 29th...but i didn't quite know how to break the news without possibly bursting someone's bubble.  now that someone else did it (katy, congrats btw), i'll add in myself.  

I already had my interview AND AND AND: I want to give you all HOPE because the first thing I did was check to see if they have notified all of the prospective students already and the answer I received was "No, we still have another week."  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you because I've never seen people my age "vomit out" so many interesting views on films like you guys.  

Let us know right away (unlike me) if you end up getting one and I'll give you the rundown!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 8, 2010)

Man. Congrats!   

I guess that leaves 28 possible notification spots for the rest of us as  _we_ know of. Tomorrow is Friday. It might be possible to get a call then. And then our last hope is next week...Man, I still can't believe we broke 300 posts...the class for next year is going be like, "WTF? Are you serious? Do we have to sift through all of this to get more info?"

Anyways, what did you write on your movie critique? And did you do a short script or something else...


----------



## nyuuclausc (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck with your TFT interview today, Katy!
As we're still holding out hope for ourselves, do you mind telling us what time of day did you receive your interview notification call. Also, how many others were interviewed with you today? What are your stats? I see you list Sacramento as your location; What school? what GPA, what rec letters? We're dying here!


----------



## nyuuclausc (Apr 9, 2010)

hey vivaitalia..when did have your interview? Though you got a phone call March 29th, Katy, who also got a call 3/29 says her face to face is today (Friday).  We're led to suspect there are two sessions of interviews. Is Katy the last of the intvus, you think?


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by Katy Stark:
> My interview with TFT is this Friday. I'm having a mild freak out, despite reading about how casual and nice it will all be. Someone give me a hug.



So how did it go guys? Any tips should any of us get a call?


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyuuclausc:
> hey vivaitalia..when did have your interview? Though you got a phone call March 29th, Katy, who also got a call 3/29 says her face to face is today (Friday).  We're led to suspect there are two sessions of interviews. Is Katy the last of the intvus, you think?



I really have no idea.  I didn't ask any specifics or talk to anyone in particular.  I just went through the main office and asked one of the student workers/interns there...so I don't really know their process.  Just know the worker said they are still notifying for another week.  Hope he was talking about transfers and not current students.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 10, 2010)

> Hope he was talking about transfers and not current students.



It can't be because the deadline is April 16th for current students. And it says on application somewhere that current students get interviewed in May and then notified in late June/early July.

Anyways, how was your interview?


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Oquendo:
> 
> Anyways, how was your interview?




I thought my interview went well.  It was extremely short and passed by in what seemed like a split second.  It was supposedly a half-hour long but it really felt shorter.  It was fun to be invited to simply express my passion for film to the professors.  Still have a 50% chance of getting eliminated so I'll be prayin to all the gods. lol


----------



## Katy Stark (Apr 10, 2010)

My interview also went really well. All three faculty members were really kind and smiled constantly during my interview process. I didn't get asked any super random questions, most of them were responses to answers I had given. It felt like a really easy going, intelligent time and I actually had a lot of fun. 
If you are called to come in, don't stress it. I really hate public speaking, and that includes interviews. But I blabbed on and on and loved the entire process. I probably came off sort of silly but oh well lol


----------



## Katy Stark (Apr 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Katy Stark:
> My interview also went really well. All three faculty members were really kind and smiled constantly during my interview process. I didn't get asked any super random questions, most of them were responses to answers I had given. It felt like a really easy going, intelligent time and I actually had a lot of fun.
> If you are called to come in, don't stress it. I really hate public speaking, and that includes interviews. But I blabbed on and on and loved the entire process. I probably came off sort of silly but oh well lol


I also glanced quickly at the list and was told by a student there that I was the eighth one to come in that day. I think there were probably 4 others after me that day.


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Katy Stark:
> My interview also went really well. All three faculty members were really kind and smiled constantly during my interview process. I didn't get asked any super random questions, most of them were responses to answers I had given. It felt like a really easy going, intelligent time and I actually had a lot of fun.
> If you are called to come in, don't stress it. I really hate public speaking, and that includes interviews. But I blabbed on and on and loved the entire process. I probably came off sort of silly but oh well lol



yeah.  that part about how most of the questions came from my previous answers is so true.  I think thats why the interview flowed really well, because it was more of a regular conversation than an interrogation with a list of questions and answers.  

Good luck katy!!


----------



## nyuuclausc (Apr 10, 2010)

vivaitalia, 
katy guesses 12 people interviewed friday.  When was you face to face? just trying to figure out the math here.  afterall, only 30 finalists are chosen and a dozen or so went yesterday.


----------



## Katy Stark (Apr 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by vivaitalia:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Katy Stark:
> My interview also went really well. All three faculty members were really kind and smiled constantly during my interview process. I didn't get asked any super random questions, most of them were responses to answers I had given. It felt like a really easy going, intelligent time and I actually had a lot of fun.
> If you are called to come in, don't stress it. I really hate public speaking, and that includes interviews. But I blabbed on and on and loved the entire process. I probably came off sort of silly but oh well lol



yeah.  that part about how most of the questions came from my previous answers is so true.  I think thats why the interview flowed really well, because it was more of a regular conversation than an interrogation with a list of questions and answers.  

Good luck katy!! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
Same to you!
It would be really neat if we both made it.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by vivaitalia:
> I applied to UCSD too Oquendo, but not actually to their visual arts major.  I've heard bad stuff about it, but I have heard amazing things about UCSD.



Hey VivaItalia, I decided to give a UCSD another go yesterday and I was quite impressed with the facilities they had:

http://visarts.ucsd.edu/node/view/843

The place seemed really intimate with lots of equipment to work on. 

I'm curious to know what did you hear that was so "bad" from it? 

That scares me because I didn't like the vibe of the school the first time I went there(however the school spirit/social life makes no sense if you want to just create projects), although, the second time I went I thought it was pretty cool. It's quiet. I'm quiet. And I liked how there is a lot more production-based classes than UCSB or UCB.

The place reminds me of the kind of environment Gus Van Sant would want to work in, lol...

Anyways can you elaborate more on what you heard about it?


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Oquendo:
> 
> Hey VivaItalia, I decided to give a UCSD another go yesterday and I was quite impressed with the facilities they had:
> 
> ...



Good Question Oquendo. lol

Now that I re-read my comment, I feel like I may have misspoken.  I am not much a filmmaker when it comes to camerawork, special effects, and how to edit films.  Though I have a great desire to learn those things as all are necessary in becoming a good filmmaker, I do not  want them to be my focus.  Instead, I want the ability to take courses that deal with those subjects but still dedicate the majority of my time to screenwriting, producing, and directing.  

I have heard that the Vis. Arts: Media major is an amazing program, in many ways superior to all others, in training for editing, special effects, etc.  Basically, as their name implies, I've heard their focus is on the visual parts of filmmaking with a lot of emphasis on computer work.  I'm just a lot more interested in screenwriting and the production side based on the actual film-set more so than manipulating the film later with technology, which is why I may have portrayed a negative view of the program.  On account of those aspects of filmmaking, I've heard their major falls short.  It is still way superior to just majoring in "Film Studies" at any other school because, like you said, they offer a lot more actual production courses.

On another note, I'm pretty sure UCSD is my second choice if I don't get into UCLA.  I've heard from everyone that the professors there are by far the best in the whole UC system and a lot more progressive/on the cutting edge than other schools.  Plus...it's supposed to provide a good balance of party/non-party life, which is good for me because I feel like crap when all there is to do is party at least 5 days a week. lol

Anyway, that was a long-winded post but I think I'm just bored and have nothing to do now that the interview is over.  Maybe I'll see you at UCSD next year.  Or even better, maybe I'll see you at UCLA next year (if we both somehow end up making it).


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyuuclausc:
> vivaitalia,
> katy guesses 12 people interviewed friday.  When was you face to face? just trying to figure out the math here.  afterall, only 30 finalists are chosen and a dozen or so went yesterday.



I really didn't ask how many were being interviewed my day.  Sorry man.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 11, 2010)

Great post, man. I just put back UCSD in the running now. I really like SD the city, too, so that helps.

You said you applied there but Visual Arts wasn't your major; what was it, then?

>It is still way superior to just majoring in "Film Studies" at any other school because,

The film studies at UCSB is weird since they have that new film building with a production stage, post-prod/editing labs, and 300 seat movie theater, yet they have very little production classes going on...at least according to their website/students.


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah.  I originally applied and was admitted to their Literature and Writing Major, because I thought I might be able to do creative writing, and then I thought I could possibly minor in Film Studies (as they do offer it as a minor.)

But the more I think about it, I think I'd rather complete their Visual Arts- Media Major because I'd at least get to do some hands-on work and develop some skills that would always be useful, and still take the creative writing courses as electives.  Also...everytime I look at the requirements to graduate for the Literature and Writing, I cringe because I really don't enjoy the old old lit courses that are required.   lol

I don't know how strict they are on changing your majors once you've been admitted, but I'm not gonna worry about looking into anything else college-wise until the month of May, after all decisions have been made.


As far as San Diego, its gotta be my favorite city for the life quality in California.  I'm a bit of a foodie, and the millions of cheap, authentic downtown San Diego restaurants and Little Italy scream out for me.  It's not that overwhelming of a big city but it still offers all the perks of a real downtown and a beautiful beach.  Everyone says the traffic is horrible to contend with in San Diego and La Jolla, but I'm  100% sure Westwood traffic is worse.  Anyway...I gotta stop writing about SD because I don't want to picture myself anywhere until May comes along. haha


----------



## nyuuclausc (Apr 12, 2010)

Please tell us what day was your interview, Vivaitalia!!
(Trying to figure out dates on the calendar in terms of notification/interview lead time.)


----------



## nyuuclausc (Apr 12, 2010)

sorry to keep bugging you vivaitalia.. i forgot to also ask you to share your vital stats, what school, letters of rec, creative writing samples. We're all panting at your feet, hungry for any tidbit of info to help us size up what TFT is looking for.


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyuuclausc:
> sorry to keep bugging you vivaitalia.. i forgot to also ask you to share your vital stats, what school, letters of rec, creative writing samples. We're all panting at your feet, hungry for any tidbit of info to help us size up what TFT is looking for.



Dude...just hold out another week.  your eagerness to find out so much information about me makes me feel like you work for the school and are trying to figure out who posts here.

i wish you the best of luck...just chill a bit.


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Apr 12, 2010)

"your eagerness to find out so much information about me makes me feel like you work for the school and are trying to figure out who posts here."

Lol, so we got snitches on the block ehh?! The idea of these schools throwing out narcs on the web is a little too much, ahaha. 

Oquendo, I checked out sb the last week and liked what i saw with the facilities. I definately agree with you on the fact it seems odd they get such a fine film center and aren't more full blown production??? Maybe the place will come with a new curriculum  

My watch is still ticking for the thirtieth for berk so we'll see and deciding between those two would be way hard, maybe just getting canned would make things easier, yes i am a negative nancy. God if only sd's major was at sb or berk, we shall see my friend.

any transfers out there here anything from usc? I applied for crit studies and still no word accept the note saying we'd be notified by june 1st. Just to make things more interesting i saw on a post last year a transfer was admitted to production on may 28th, two days before the uc intent to register form is due, lots of lead time to ponder that one over eh.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyuuclausc:
> sorry to keep bugging you vivaitalia.. i forgot to also ask you to share your vital stats, what school, letters of rec, creative writing samples. We're all panting at your feet, hungry for any tidbit of info to help us size up what TFT is looking for.



lol, calm down, man...which school and kinds of letters of rec's aren't really going to add on as "vital information" for us, neither will GPA and personal statement(for obvious reasons). as for creative writing, we all have different writing styles; furthermore, asking for someone else's work is a little too personal and private! 

btw, my last name isn't really "oquendo" in case they really are on here... *shifty-eyes*

anyways, i, too, am getting really anxious now. i want to know already. out of the big three schools, UCLA is the only one I ended up applying too(as well as the one i had been planning/scheming/pontificating for several years) plus i am editing a film-related project now and every minute of it reminds me of the production aspects of film school, which kills me!!!

i know its nervewracking, but where the hell is everybody? this place used to be so "talky"! 

p.s: correct me if i am wrong, but i am starting to think the "FILM STUDIES" is to "FILM PRODUCTION," as "ENGLISH LITERATURE" is to "CREATIVE WRITING" - correct?


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 12, 2010)

> Oquendo, I checked out sb the last week and liked what i saw with the facilities. I definately agree with you on the fact it seems odd they get such a fine film center and aren't more full blown production??? Maybe the place will come with a new curriculum



dude, I am supposed to go the friday after next, but if i get a call from UCLA, then i'll probably my lose my 40 bucks from my school since i assume LA will do their interviews that very same week. but if i do go visit SB, you can assume that i am gonna be one sad man...

anyways, can you elaborate more on the sb film center? i know they have a:

production stage
editing lab
35mm prints
300 seat movie theater

do they have 16mm cameras? 24HD cams? boom mics? foley room? soundstage? 

also, is this center open to all film students or do you have to be in a production-type class to check out equipment?

i know they are heavy analytically and theoretically, but apparently, i heard budget cuts are affecting the un-tenured teachers who unfortunately just happening to be teaching production courses! 

and to be honest, IF i do transfer to a "film studies" program, i really won't emphasize brilliant grades(i just took a film studies class last semester and it was quite easy since i practice a lot of argumentation/FLAMING on IMDB), just as long as i get to work on creative writing and more importantly, the production equipment. therefore i dont mind writing essays, as long as i get to be working on SOMETHING.



> My watch is still ticking for the thirtieth for berk so we'll see and deciding between those two would be way hard, maybe just getting canned would make things easier, yes i am a negative nancy. God if only sd's major was at sb or berk, we shall see my friend.



me, too. berk would be a nice alternative, not to mention it allows you to put on that "EGO" HAT when the words, "I go to CAL", come out of your mouth...(god, i'm pathetic, lol)

but that is so true: if SD's visual arts curriculum could be applied to Santa Barbara's NEW film center, and then relocate itself to Berkeley, that would be quite a program!

apparently, berkeley doesn't have much facilities to work in, but i know they do at least make films:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLQniR3mR7U


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by Oquendo:
> 
> lol, calm down, man...which school and kinds of letters of rec's aren't really going to add on as "vital information" for us, neither will GPA and personal statement(for obvious reasons). as for creative writing, we all have different writing styles; furthermore, asking for someone else's work is a little too personal and private!
> 
> btw, my last name isn't really "oquendo" in case they really are on here... *shifty-eyes*



hah...thanks for backing me up.  I didn't want to feel like I was over-paranoid.  but my dad keeps telling me stories about how college counselors are hacking in Facebook, etc.


O dude!  I forgot to mention in my post on UCSD that I've heard that the program is mainly editing on PC's.  I haven't verified this myself, but I remember hearing somewhere that the majority of the work is done on Adobe Premiere and Avid.  I know everyone has their preferences, but I'm a big mac fan and have an affinity for Final Cut.  

But...like I said, I really never verified this.  Just something I've heard.


----------



## nyuuclausc (Apr 12, 2010)

Viva y oquendo..
trust me, no narc here. i'm just figuring tft already notified all who are to be interviewed..V-Italia says he interviewed before katy so that means she musta been part of a second interview round.  I don't want to be more pathetic than I already appear to be, holding out hope when clearly, we're thru. Good try guys.. time to move on to our Plan Bs...Vaya con Dios.  Good luck Viva, in case you still haven't heard.


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyuuclausc:
> Viva y oquendo..
> trust me, no narc here. i'm just figuring tft already notified all who are to be interviewed..V-Italia says he interviewed before katy so that means she musta been part of a second interview round.  I don't want to be more pathetic than I already appear to be, holding out hope when clearly, we're thru. Good try guys.. time to move on to our Plan Bs...Vaya con Dios.  Good luck Viva, in case you still haven't heard.



good to know you are not a narc.  lol

i wouldn't give up hope yet.  Maaybe in a week or so I would, b/c they said we won't hear decisions until May 1st so that leaves room for them to invite others.


----------



## EricaLauren (Apr 16, 2010)

welp...it was nice knowing you all. congrats to those who got an interview. looks like i'll either be in SF or Vancouver in the fall.


----------



## fakeplastic (Apr 16, 2010)

yup same.
i guess it was really as hard as they say it is.
there was a small part of me that really thought i would get in.
thanks for making this wait worthwhile guys.
bye.


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Apr 17, 2010)

Aw, you guys :-( good luck with everything, I hope to see you all on here in two years applying for Grad school!


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by fakeplastic:
> yup same.
> i guess it was really as hard as they say it is.



Seriously. I remember hearing from one of the MFA people there that UCLA reserves around 4-5 spots for out-of-state and international students; therefore, if you live in CA, then we are really competing for around 10 spots. 

I also have to admit I thought I was at _least_ going to get a call...It's really awkward now since everyone I know keeps asking me, "So when do you start UCLA, Matt?"

Anyways, 330+ posts later and it's finally over. Ironically, I got into every school besides ^, and now I'm just waiting for Berkeley.

If anyone still wants to talk, I'll be in the GENERAL undergrad forum.  I just got my letter of acceptance to Long Beach yesterday(_such timing_), and so far it's narrowed down to:

UCSD, possibly UCB, UCSB, possibly Northwestern, and CSULB 

Good luck guys, and maybe we'll work together in the future someday!


----------



## ok2play (Apr 22, 2010)

didn't get in to UCLA for film but I got in for Anthropology.  I'm not sure if Anthro is the way to go so i'm pretty much in limbo right now.  Should i stay at community college and try again for film next year? OR...  Go to UCLA, find out if Anthro is right or not, then try and petition to change majors?  But if i can't change majors and I don't want to do Anthro...then what?
Can life get anymore difficult?  Wait, yes it can.    I hope it doesn't though.


----------



## fakeplastic (Apr 23, 2010)

wait you can apply for more then one major?
i thought for ucla they said you can only apply as a film major if our doing film?
anyways, i'd say go to ucla, its a good school.
And its not like learning anthropology is going to hurt you. you should learn everything you can now and then use that knowledge in your film career. 
For me I think I'm going to probably end up at UCSB or UCSD...ehhh. it sucks not getting into ucla.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 23, 2010)

> For me I think I'm going to probably end up at UCSB or UCSD...ehhh. it sucks not getting into ucla.



you can get into an alternate major if you did the pre-reqs and are in the honor's program as far as i am concerned. i am thinking of appealing for comparative lit, but i just found out i am one pre-req short so i am not sure if should appeal at all.

i'm thinking of UCSB or UCSD, but i am stilling waiting on berkeley. i think film studies would be interesting because it would really strengthen our writing skills. technical stuff is easy(at least according to a CSULB film professor), but good stories and scripts are hard to manufacture.


----------



## fakeplastic (Apr 24, 2010)

oquendo, i know the ucsb is film&media studies but what about ucsd, is there any production? 
also is there any production at ucsb?
thanks


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by fakeplastic:
> oquendo, i know the ucsb is film&media studies but what about ucsd, is there any production?
> also is there any production at ucsb?
> thanks



I posted in the UCSD forum because I'm tired of this thread, lol:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...ms/a/frm/f/488106085


----------



## vivaitalia (Apr 26, 2010)

So I saw the UCLA Graduate Student Films yesterday at the Newport Beach Film Festival.  They were really surprisingly good.  I was amazed at the level of quality, though that comes along with major $$$$ as they learn how to raise money to produce their films.  Good narratives though, and the graduate students said that UCLA is the place to go for more of an education on indie-based films and story-based films as opposed to special effects and fancy camera-work.  They said that USC is better for that.


----------

